# General Discussion > Opinions >  Eclectic interests of oriental.

## oriental

She has become a sensation.

Enjoy

----------


## oriental

Nessun Dorma

Enjoy

----------


## oriental

Along with Jackie Evancho, Connie Talbot the three are child singing prodigies.




Enjoy

----------


## oriental

http://www.flixxy.com/9-year-old-gir...got-talent.htm

*O mio babbino caro*Enjoy

----------


## oriental

After winning Nessun Dorma

Enjoy

----------


## oriental

Connie talbot in Germany. I will always love you.

Enjoy

----------


## Angela

I've been trying to let this one slide, Oriental, but I just can't... :Smile: 

I mean no disrespect to you or to these children, but, in my humble opinion, children of this age should never be singing opera. For one thing, these girls, all of whom have some talent, are going to ruin their voices. For another, they have neither the technical expertise nor the vocal or emotional maturity to perform the music in the way that it deserves to be performed. 

Any of the wonderful performances highlighted in this article show what Nessun Dorma should sound like:
http://www.classicfm.com/composers/p...-nessun-dorma/

My current favorite is Merli. Marvelous performance, not least because he sticks to the *score!* A translation into English appears on the screen. I also really like Placido Domingo's performance...he acts it as it's supposed to be acted. The clip in the article is actually from a live opera performance. Mario Lanza's version is also surprisingly good and quite charmiing.

----------


## Angela

As for Mio Babbino Caro...My Darling Father...all the greats have performed it. I'm currently on a Montserrat Caballe kick, but on balance, I don't think anyone does it better than Maria Callas.

There are a lot of versions of her singing it on Youtube, but this is high quality...

----------


## Angela

I really hope I'm not coming off as obnoxious here, Oriental. It's very nice to encounter another lover of opera on the site, but it's precisely because I love it so much that I care what people are exposed to...

Anyway, that clip of Domingo in the article was really very poor...and he deserves to be seen and heard in all his glory...this is a much better quality clip from the same performance, and an English translation appears on the screen. If someone can listen to that ending and not have the hair on their arms stand up... And now I'll shut up about it. :)

----------


## oriental

Oops, sorry I figured a true opera person might feel offended. I just like music of all kinds. I don't really know that much about opera. It was just the sensational aspect. I do like some arias especially by Puccini. I have a CD and a few others. I never took music so I just go by ear and tune. I also like some Bollywood songs mostly the Gold Era in the 50, 60, 70 and 80s and a few of the 90s. Of course, Bollywood standards are different in that they have playback singers. Yeah, I know it is silly but I was 14 years old when I finally realized the actors and actresses weren't the singers as they all seemed to sound alike. I found out it was Lata Mangeshkar who did all the main female leads and her sister Asha Bhosle who did the comedy and female Western vamp songs. Mohammad Rafi was the main male singer with Mukesh for Raj Kapoor with his nasal voice. Raj Kapoor made a movie in Italy. He had blue eyes and a fair complexion so he fit in very well in Rome. None of the Italians stared at him in scenes where he walked around Rome iconic places.

Yes, getting back to the young singers Jackie Evancho is taken well of by Mr. Ben Foster who represented some famous singers so he will ensure Jackie won't be pushed and have her vocal cords damaged. As for Amira Willighagen (Amira is Persian for princess) she came under the wing of the Dutch *André Rieu*. He will take care of her. I don't know much about Connie Talbot.

Deanna Durbin just died recently. She was child prodigy and she sang opera in her teens.




She became a movie star and saved the studio (Universal Studio?) from bankruptcy. Another studio (Fox Studio) produced "Cleopatra" with Elizabeth Taylor and Richard Burton that was a flop. It was saved by another singer Julie Andrews with "The Sound of Music" which ran for five years and the top grossing movie at that time surpassing "Gone with the Wind" with Clark Gable and Vivien Leigh in that classic about the American civil war. Julie Andrews was also a child singer.

----------


## oriental

Deanna Durbin singing.

----------


## oriental

Nessun Dorma but words are different

----------


## oriental

Jackie Evancho and Connie Talbot were born in 2000 so they are 13 and are approaching 14

Jackie in 2011 singing Nessun Dorma in PBS. From comments in the videos Jachie is told to avoid singing too many high notes to prevent damaging her vocal cords.

----------


## oriental

Jackie is growing up fast. She looks a lot older although she is 13 in this video.

----------


## oriental

It seems any singer who feels or thinks he is a singer tries to sing Nessun Dorma. Michael Bolton even sings it.

----------


## oriental

Yes, I grew up with Mario Lanza. I never thought anyone could have such a powerful voice and sing like that. I saw most of his movies as a kid and was shocked when he died rather young of heart failure. It was his style that I associated with opera. My favourites were cowboy movies at the time. :Embarassed:  :Laughing: 

Here is Julie Andrews at 13:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SPnwENZaX8U

----------


## Angela

I'm glad that neither of us is offended. I'm really not one of those classically trained or overly critical technically obsessed types who burn up you tube in Callas type wars and get threads closed to comments. These songs were my lullabies; I was apparently a very fractious infant, and my father sang virtually the entire canon of Italian opera to me when I was a child, as well as folk songs and the popular Italian music of his and my grandparents' day. 

Opera is meant to be sung and enjoyed on all sorts of levels. I just have a problem with children singing it in this way, and if people aren't that familiar with opera, they should start with the "greats" so they know how it is supposed to sound.

If you liked Mario Lanza you had great taste in my opinion. He had a wonderful voice, good technique, and absolutely fabulous diction, which not even all the greats have, again, in my opinion. And if you give him a try on youtube in other arias, don't pay attention to all the blather about how he wasted his gift singing mostly in movies; the man was paralyzed by stage fright. 

I think a lot of the anti-Boccelli stuff is very snobbish too; I think he has a very clear and attractive tenor voice, and sings with great feeling, although I do agree that he has problems with the higher register, and so makes me very nervous when I hear him sing some of these arias live. He absolutely embarrassed himself at the Pavarotti memorial, for example. 

I don't know if you have this CD, but if you don't, and you like Puccini arias, this is a good one. You can even listen to samples to help you decide if you want to own it. Be advised that as one of the posters comments, this isn't high studio quality. Of course, if you just like certain arias and performers you can find a lot of it on youtube. For me, I listen to opera in the car, as I'm working, everywhere really, so I need the downloads. 

http://www.amazon.com/The-Ultimate-P.../dp/B000007OU1

Just generally, in terms of operatic tenors, "my" ranking (not that anyone but me really cares :)) is Caruso, of course, first, and then below him, Pavarotti and Jussi Bjorling, and then Placido Domingo. 

Here is Jussi Bjorling singing Nessun Dorma. I like it very much, although obviously some people didn't, as they had to close the thread to comments!

----------


## Angela

Interesting that you mention Andre Rieu...I really admire what he does to popularize classical music. 

I saved this video years ago. Carmen Monarca nails the performance in terms of the acting, affect etc. I also love it because they filmed the audience reactions. Every time I see the older man start crying I tear up as well, and the baby at the end is a hoot. I used to do the same...or so they tell me...my father's attempts to put me to sleep didn't always work. :Laughing:

----------


## oriental

Yes, I do have Puccini's CD and Pavarotti CD. When we left India I was sick of Bollywood songs as the restaurants played those constantly and very loud. You could hear it yards away. People didn't mind it. During the Depression musicals were big. There is so much poverty in India that all Bollywood movies must have 4 or 5 songs and the music directors wanted the best so the top singers sang all the songs regardless who the artist was. Lata Mangeshkar is a soprano and Rafi was a baritone. It was Raj Kapoor who started this trend. He owned a film studio. He was the top star in his time and started a "Tramp" Charlie Chaplin kind of persons on the screen. His brothers Shammi Kapoor and Shashi Kapoor also became movie stars. They are a handsome family. The Kapoor family still dominate Bollywood. Ranbir Kapoor the grandson of Raj Kapoor and granddaughter Kareena Kapoor (from another son of Raj Kapoor)are top stars.

It helps to know Italian to appreciate Opera as the lyrics tell the story. Unfortunately I don't know Italian so I hear the beautiful sounds. Anyway I don't listen to lyrics that much. Most songs even English ones I don't know what they are singing about unless I get the lyrics.

Ah yes, Enrico Caruso. Mario Lanza starred as Caruso as the movie The Great Caruso. Probably it was in that movie he sang the Nessun Dorma aria. Caruso dies of a heart attack as well and Mario Lanza death from the same was eerie and scary.

I read a little bio of Caruso. There is a funny little tidbit there. He was panned in his own hometown when he started. I think it was Naples. He never sang in his hometown again when he vacationed there. He went to eat, sleep and relax but never performed. He was so angered.

Junglee - Mhd. Rafi and Lata:

Actors Shammi Kapoor and Saira Banu

----------


## Angela

Opera doesn't have to be stuffy the way it is in so many countries. You can and should sing along with it, sway to it, dance to it, laugh and cry with it. 

This is another clip from that Rieu concert in Cortona, one of the loveliest of the Tuscan cities, by the way, where they do all of that and more.

----------


## oriental

Here is one guy who tries Nessun Dorma in Bulgaria. The judges liked his musical talent but not his operatic skill. One of the judges advises him to forget opera. :Laughing: 




I have confidence in the above girls being successful as the opera fans are classy so there won't any outrageous behavior tolerated. You can see that the crass fans have lowered the behavior of Justin Bieber, Lindsay Lohan, Britney Spears., etc.

----------


## Angela

> Here is one guy who tries Nessun Dorma in Bulgaria. The judges liked his musical talent but not his operatic skill. One of the judges advises him to forget opera.
> 
> 
> I have cofidence in the above girls being successful as the opera fans are classy so there won't any outrageous behavior tolerated. You can see the crass fans have lowered the behavior of Justin Belieber, Lindsay Lohan, Britney Spears., etc.



Well, at least they didn't throw things at him or drown him with a cacophony of boos the way they do at the La Scala opera house. (I do think he has a good voice, by the way.)

It's all very well, and in fact encouraged, to sing along and sway and dance when it's performed at an outdoor concert as in my post of the Rieu concert in Cortona upthread shows, but when you perform on the stage of a major opera house or concert hall, it's a very different and very serious business.

In that situation, you'd better bring your "A" game, as they say, and audience participation is emphatically NOT encouraged.

That's why this Riccardo Muti Nabucco performance, where, after the emotional response to the chorus' singing of "Va Pensiero" he allowed the audience to sing along with them, was such a departure. It was because this was at the height of political turmoil, and this song was the anthem of Italy during the Risorgimento drive for Italian unification. Some people still feel it should be, although the current anthem, the Inno di Mameli, has first place, as far as I'm concerned. 

Anyway, here it is. It actually begins at 1:20, and the English translation appears on the screen. As to language issues, of course, operas were not only written in Italian, and whatever the language, there are librettos both on the internet and in cheap pamphlet form through somewhere like Amazon, for example.

----------


## oriental

Yes that Bulgarian has a good voice. :Smile: 


The head honcho of India is an Italian.

Jawaharlal Nehru became Prime Minister when Mohandas Gandhi, a Parsi (Iranians of the Zoroastrian faith driven out by the Muslims of Iran but allowed into India) died. He had one daughter who married a guy named Gandhi but spelt differently. She had that name changed to match Gandhi. She was Indira Gandhi (assassinated just as Peter Ustinov was about to interview her)and she had two sons. She was assassinated as she ordered the raid in the most holy site of Sikhism in Amritsar in Punjab - the Golden Temple.

http://sgpc.net/golden-temple/amritsar.asp. 

She favored her younger son, Sanjay, but he died in an accident Rajiv Gandhi was a student at Cambridge University and he frequented a Greek restaurant nearby or at the University. An Italian student worked at that coffee shop as a waitress. Rajiv and she struck a friendship. Then he married her. He became Prime Minister after his mother Indira died.

Now India was supporting the Tamils for separation in Ceylon or Sri Lanka. Later on Rajiv stopped the support. The Tamil Tigers were angered. One of their female rebels packed herself with explosives. When Rajiiv Gandhi attended a Tamil meeting this female assassin approached Gandhi with a garland of flowers. Just as she put the garland over Rajiv's head the explosives were set off killing both of them. Thus Sonia Gandia, the wife of Rajiv and an Italian, became the head of the Nehru dynasty. She runs the Congress Party.

----------


## Angela

I know next to nothing about Indian politics, but I'm aware that she was Italian. All lives are a journey, but hers has been an especially momentous and unusual one...perhaps a case of..
"Urge me not to leave you, or to return from following you; for where you go, I will go; and where you lodge, I will lodge; your people shall be my people, and your God my God. Wherever you die, I will die, and there will I be buried. May Lord do so to me, and more also, if anything but death parts me from you." That used to be a pretty standard reading at Roman Catholic wedding ceremonies.

 

In terms of opera, we have Madama Butterfly, another story of a cross/cultural love, but one that ended badly, of course. :Smile: 

Butterfly also gives everything, even her identity, but she is ultimately betrayed.

Un bel di vedremo (One Fine Day We'll See Him) is an aria sung by Butterfly as she imagines the wonderful day when he will return.

This version is ethereally beautiful, I think, and the English subtitles are on the screen.

----------


## oriental

That was from the Bible with Ruth, a non-Jew, following her husband.

Sonia must trilingual now knowing Italian, English and Hindi. I bet her children would be trilingual. With a name like Sonia it seems north European origin.

"She was born to Stefano and Paola Maino in Contrada Màini ("Maini quarter/district"), at Lusiana,[11][12] a little village 30 km from Vicenza in Veneto,[13] Italy, where families with the family name "Màino" have been living for many generations".

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sonia_Gandhi

I get mixed up with Gilbert and Sullivan's "Mikado" and "Madame Butterfly" I don't think I saw "Madame Butterfly". Thanks for the video on Madame Butterfly explaining the plot.

The Rodgers and Hammerstein "South Pacific" seems to follow this line where France Nuyen character is betrayed by the John Kerr character.




How about "Romeo and Juliet" with Capulet and Montagues feud - forbidden romance and star-crossed lovers.

----------


## Angela

> That was from the Bible with Ruth, a non-Jew, following her husband.
> 
> Sonia must trilingual now knowing Italian, English and Hindi. I bet her children would be trilingual. With a name like Sonya it seems north European origin.
> 
> "She was born to Stefano and Paola Maino in Contrada Màini ("Maini quarter/district"), at Lusiana,[11][12] a little village 30 km from Vicenza in Veneto,[13] Italy, where families with the family name "Màino" have been living for many generations".
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sonia_Gandhi
> 
> I get mixed up with Gilbert and Sullivan's "Mikado" and "Madame Butterfly" I don't think I saw "Madame Butterfly". Thanks for the video on Madame Butterfly explaining the plot.
> ...


I run true to form...I really like musicals too.  :Smile:  I absolutely love South Pacific...one of my favorites.

The same story was reworked and updated in the musical "Miss Saigon".

This is "Last Night of the World" with the original London cast...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZuUI5TW_UCU

This is Lea Salonga singing "I Still Believe" (he'll come back). It's just another way of singing "Un Bel Di Vedremo"-one beautiful day we'll see him coming.

----------


## Angela

Of course, if you listen to Verdi, it is woman who is inconstant...here are the words to one of the most well-known arias...La Donna e Mobile from Verdi's Rigoletto, and conducted by Mehta.

Woman is flighty
Like a feather in the wind,
She changes her voice — and her mind.
Always sweet,
Pretty face,
In tears or in laughter, — she is always lying.
Always miserable
Is he who trusts her,
He who confides in her — his unwary heart!
Yet one never feels
Fully happy
Who on that bosom — does not drink love!

Here are "The Three Tenors" singing the heck out of it...and having a lot of fun with it too...

----------


## Angela

I think there's a limited number of elemental human stories, and our great artists, whatever the medium, are always just reinterpreting them for each time and place.

Shakespeare's Romeo and Juliet was based on an Italian story.

Then we have the new world version in West Side Story.

----------


## oriental

I do like Lea Salonga.

Richard Beymer was the star along with Natalie Wood but was outshone by George Chakiris. He was upset when the Academy Awards bypassed him. He quit Hollywood. I think Deanna Durbin also quit Hollywood for different reasons. I can only go by what I read. 

1. She quit because she didn't want to do only musicals (type casting); she wanted to become a main stream actress. Studios in those days were rather rigid.
2. Her latest movie was not a whopping success. 
3. Health reasons as it seems there is talk that she hid her left hand in all the scenes. She may have suffered an injury. Regardless she was the highest paid actress of her time and when she quit she could retire in style. I don't think she ever married and had no children, I think. She rejected Metropolitan Opera's efforts to recruit her. She didn't want to be an opera star. 

She was a Canadian from Winnipeg. Winnipeg is cold and I was there one winter. -50 F degrees with wind-chill factor. My car wouldn't start. I rented out her DVDs from the library.

I think Jackie Evancho made a good choice to be a crossover/pop music artist as the Opera audience is small compared popular music. She can also appear in musicals. Anyone who can sing opera is given the highest respect so popular artists like to do the popular arias to gain respect.

Amira will have to learn English if she looks to he future in the US or UK if she wants to become a crossover artist to appear in musicals.

----------


## oriental

Love stories will always be around how else will the cycle life survive.

I remember seeing seeing the West Side Story when we were in Macau and the hit song was Ruth style "I will follow him" by Peggy March




A much older version by an older March.

----------


## oriental

the 1963 version

----------


## oriental

I love those first audition when the talented singer blow away the judges.




The Miss Saigon audition with Lea Salonga where they are very blase with bleary eyes and then they open their eyes and pay attention.

I began to realize the Phillipines do produce good singers as there is opera training when they were under Spanish rule.

----------


## oriental

Here is Jackie in America Got talent

----------


## oriental

India does produce good singers. Mohammad Rafi had a powerful voice and would have made a good operatic singer.




I don't how true the story is but here is another historical forbidden love.

Akbar the Great's son Salim (later Emperor Jehangir) loved a court dancer Anarkali and Akbar wanted to stop this romance. As the video shows Salim narrowly escape death.

----------


## oriental

Here is another movie Anarkali with Anarkali being buried alive.




Singer Lata Mangeshkar

----------


## oriental

These reality shows do bring out talent. Shreya Ghoshal doing the same song.

----------


## oriental

I don't know what is happening. With these talent shows and the internet we are getting a lot of little divas. Here is another Nessun Dorma from a 7-year-old:

----------


## oriental

Here is Lucia with O mio babbino caro:




There is so much pressure for these little girls. I wonder if her parents pushed her into it or she loved singing.

----------


## oriental

This Chinese vegetable hawker sings Nessun Dorma selling her wares in Chinese. She loves Pavaroti so much that she sings it with her sales pitch as she doesn't know Italian. She substituted her words in Chinese for Italian.  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## oriental

Here is Luciano Pavarotti as Calaf in the Opera 'Turandot' singing Nessun Dorma:

----------


## oriental

Here is Deanne durbin singing with Metropolitan Opera Tenor Jan Peerce in Miserere -Trovatore




 * Deanna Durbin - None Shall Sleep Tonight - Nessun dorma*   
*Rating:*

* 0.0*/*10* (0 votes) 
Rating 0.00/1012345678910 


Date added: 11.08.2010 в 11:18
Views: 24
Deanna Durbin / Nessun dorma / Turandot / Puccini
( None Shall Sleep Tonight )
 2



 NONE SHALL SLEEP

None shall sleep tonight
None shall sleep tonight
Until the dawn's revealing
Of the sought for answer
Who might he be
Whose arms shall be my haven
My blissful haven
This everlasting hope for love
Bereaves the night of silent rest
For love awaits the dawn
And the dawning
Sweet voice of morning
Shall call his name
I'll keep vigil 'til the glow of sunrise
When he'll be mine
This everlasting hope for love
Bereaves the night of silent rest
Oh night depart
Ever the morrow
Stars on high grow paler
At daybreak he'll be mine
Mine at last
At last11/08/10, 1114

----------


## oriental

Here is Jonathan and Charlotte in Britain's Got Talent 2012. Charlotte is 16 and Jonathan 15. Later it was found that Jonathan has an older sister also named Charlotte.




Jonathan is future Opera Star.

----------


## oriental

Jonathan and Charlotte with Ave Maria

----------


## oriental

Here is another Ave Maria with Jonathan and Russell:




Some of Jonathan's fans can't wait for his "Nessun Dorma".

----------


## oriental

Here is Deanne Durbin with Ave Maria by comparison:

----------


## Angela

This is my favorite performance of Schubert's Ave Maria, although Pavarotti's is way up there too. It's by the great Rosa Ponselle. She also did a recording of Gounod's version, which is equally good, but there's a problem with the clip on youtube. Enjoy.

----------


## Angela

This is how Rosa Ponselle was and is regarded in the opera world:

_"When discussing singers, there are two you must first set aside: Rosa Ponselle and Enrico Caruso. Then you may begin."_ - *Geraldine Farrar*, soprano._"In my lifetime, there have been three vocal miracles: Caruso, Ruffo and Ponselle. Apart from these there have been several wonderful singers."_ - *Tullio Serafin*, conductor._"When you hear the voice of Rosa Ponselle, you hear a fountain of melody blessed by the Lord."_ - *Mary Garden*, soprano._"The most glorious voice that ever came from any woman's throat."_ - *Walter Legge*, record producer._"The greatest singer of us all."_ - *Maria Callas*, soprano._"The Queen of Queens in all of singing."_ - *Luciano Pavarotti*, tenor.


Some posts upthread we were talking about Un Bel Di Vedremo...One fine day, we'll see him (return) from Madama Butterfly. I should have posted this then. This is the best performance of it I've ever heard. Unfortunately, the Met never allowed Ponselle to sing it.

----------


## oriental

Beautifully sung but her voice doesn't have the crystal clear voice of Maria Callas. Her voice seems to have a slight fray (a fort of cracking) just like Julie Andrews. But anyway I am surprised at the Met's decision.

----------


## oriental

Here is a 14-year-old Greek kid singing with an opera voice:




From the comments he is singing a Neapolitan song in Italian.

----------


## Echetlaeus

> Here is a 14-year-old Greek kid singing with an opera voice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the comments he is singing a Neapolitan song in Italian.


The boys is from Cyprus, to be more precise!

----------


## oriental

> The boys is from Cyprus, to be more precise!


He is good and his voice is really grownup. Just wow. I hope he gets a good career. You can see the lady judge got the hots for him. :Good Job:  :Laughing:

----------


## Echetlaeus

> He is good and his voice is really grownup. Just wow. I hope he gets a good career. You can see he lady judge got the hots for him.


She is musician herself. Her name is Eugenia Manolidou ...

----------


## oriental

> She is musician herself. Her name is Eugenia Manolidou ...


Is she a singer too? She is good looking. She almost swooned when the kid did the high notes. He is also very good looking so I think he will be big star.

----------


## Echetlaeus

> Is she a singer too? She is good looking. She almost swooned when the kid did the high notes. He is also very good looking so I think he will be big star.


She is a composer breh ! Yeah, she is really good, married with 3 children.

----------


## oriental

Sometimes I wonder where to put these promising singers as opera companies are few and audiences not that large mostly of the elites and Italians.

Here is another young opera soprano Joanna Marie Skillett who sang with Jonathan. She is also a music teacher between contracts. This was a benefit singing event for the homeless during Christmas by Joanna Marie's opera singing group.




It is unbelievable that Jonathan booming voice actually drowns out Joanna Marie a good soprano.

https://www.facebook.com/joannamariesoprano

http://www.joannamariesoprano.com/

----------


## oriental



----------


## oriental

If a moderator is reading this, please move this into chit-chat as it is not serious stuff.

We kiss in the shadows from "The King and I":




This video is not from the movie.

----------


## oriental

Bali Hai from "South Pacific:

----------


## oriental

Some Enchanted Evening "South Pacific"

----------


## oriental

Love is a many splendored thing

Han Suyin (Jennifer Jones), a Chinese Eurasian falls in love but the guy never returns (William Holden)

----------


## oriental

Mario Lanza

Come Prima...




It was a huge hit in the 50s.

----------


## oriental

The King and I

Hello Young Lovers

----------


## oriental

Shall we dance? The King and I

----------


## oriental

The March of the Siamese Children The King and I

----------


## oriental

An amazing little Ukrainian girl singing Flava Laguna

----------


## oriental

Napali girl singing Hindi song

Lag ja gale Movie 'Woh Kaun Thi' Who was that

----------


## oriental

Rhema Marvanne Voraritskul was 7-year old when she sang with Terry White for the song

The Prayer




Her mother was a songwriter and died from cervical cancer when she was six. Her paternal grandfather immigrated to the US from Thailand so she is part Thai. She is a gospel singer as her mother's favorite was Amazing Grace. She sings her heart out in Amazing Grace which appeared in the movie Machine Gun Preacher 2011 with Gerard Butler.

----------


## oriental

Amazing Grace

----------


## oriental

Amazing Filipino dual vice singer

The prayer

----------


## oriental

Another Filipino Justine Tan doing the Prayer:




The Philippines seem to produce good singers and dual voice singers. :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## oriental

Here Rhema sings with Rich James in Prayer:

----------


## oriental

Here is an ABC 20/20 show Rhema is featured:




An amazing girl.

----------


## oriental

Vladimir Putin sings in Russian X-Factor:

----------


## oriental

Vladimir sings in the Voice:




A singing PM  :Shocked:  :Shocked:  :Shocked:  :Petrified:  :Petrified:  :Petrified:

----------


## oriental

Ukrainian dual voice singer singing, Voice of Ukraine:

Time to say goodbye

----------


## oriental

Malaysian popstar Shila Amzah singing 'Time to say goodbye' in Shanghai:




Not too shabby.

----------


## oriental

Moonwalking bird:

----------


## oriental

Michael Jackson moonwalk

----------


## oriental

Student moonwalk

----------


## oriental

A rickshaw man, rickshawalla

http://www.trekearth.com/gallery/Asi...hoto499828.htm




The video is the Bollywood version. The comedian Mehmood is well fed.

The above is an actual rickshaw man resting or sleeping.

----------


## oriental

Will Ferrel singing:

----------


## oriental

Will Ferrell vs. Chad Smith drum off:

----------


## oriental

robotics:

Shields and Yarnell

----------


## oriental

Roman Holiday

Forbidden romance. Audrey Hepburn was a real life Duchess. Her name was Edda. Gregory Peck was very gracious by having her name share equal billing with him and this was her first major lead role and won an Oscar.

----------


## oriental

Sonny and Cher

----------


## oriental

Shields and Yarnell. I don't know if they were married. She is no longer with us.

----------


## oriental

Indian head message

Johnny Walker (stage name given to him by Guru Dutt as his first role was a drunkard), a Parsi Bollywood comedian:

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0907888/bio

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Johnny_Walker_%28actor%29

----------


## oriental

Putri Ayu (13 years old from Indonesia, needs to improve English)

The Sound of Music:




Very good voice sounds almost like Julie Andrews

----------


## oriental

The Prayer Putri Ayu with Michael Bolton:

----------


## oriental

Time to say Goodbye:

----------


## oriental

Putri Ayu

Ave Maria

----------


## oriental

Time to say Goodbye

as a contestant:

----------


## oriental

La Vie En Rosa

----------


## oriental

12-year-old sings 'Je suis Titania' (Polonaise) from Mignon by Ambroise Thomas




In 1948 it was Julie Andrews.

----------


## oriental

8-year-old sings "Arditi: Il bacio"




It was 1938, Beverly Sills singing.

It seems having little divas is not unusual just that there are now more discovered as a result of "talent shows"

----------


## oriental

Pratt Family Singers




Julie and Carol at Carnegie Hall

----------


## oriental

60s medley part 1

----------


## oriental

60s medley part 2

----------


## oriental

Salute to 20th Century Fox

----------


## oriental

Phantom of the Opry

----------


## oriental

The Prayer by Putri Ayu




Click on title of YouTube video 'Celine Dion ...The Prayer' to go to YouTube.

----------


## oriental

I have a dream...

----------


## oriental

I have a dream

ABBA

----------


## oriental

Dancing Queen

ABBA




Son of Sam (David Berkowitz)was killing people in New York City.

I was in Toronto and I think it was the Olympics where Nadia Comaneci got all those 10s.

----------


## oriental

1972 Olympics Olga Korbut FLIP:




She should have gotten a 10

----------


## oriental

1976 Nadia Comaneci perfect 10

----------


## oriental

Nadia Comenaci

----------


## oriental

One more incredible:

----------


## oriental

I just found out that there was interest in Agnetha's bottom. Not being an a** man I found it amusing:




Click on 'YouTube' icon to go to YouTube.

----------


## oriental



----------


## oriental

Both of them turning their backs to camera:

----------


## oriental

Frida nudges Agnetha:

----------


## oriental

Disproving the "nudge"

----------


## oriental

ABBA charity show Waterloo




Agnetha's frisky prancing around shows she is the youngest of the group. Frida looks like Shania Twain.

----------


## oriental

Chinese farmer sings Nessun Dorma  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## oriental

How to sing Bel Canto:




http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bel_canto

http://thebelcantotechnique.now-here-this.com/

http://www.singingstudio.ca/article02.html

http://www.nytimes.com/2008/11/30/ar...anted=all&_r=0

----------


## oriental

How to sing with vibrato

----------


## oriental

http://www.ehow.com/video_12177291_m...ral-voice.html

----------


## oriental

Romanian painter sings while drawing:

----------


## oriental

Scary magic  :Shocked:  :Shocked: 
:

----------


## oriental

the three divas Nessun Dorma




Jackie, Amira and Putri

----------


## oriental

Indonesian songs which I don't understand but can ogle the models as Putri Ayu sings one song at the beginning.

----------


## oriental

2013 16-year-old Putri Ayu singing The Prayer. She has grown up a lot.

----------


## oriental

She seemed to have turned professional:
Very dressed up like an opera star:

----------


## oriental

Again with the Prayer:

----------


## oriental

Meanwhile for 14-year-old Jackie Evancho really looks much older than her years.

----------


## oriental

Here she doesn't look 14 years old at all. I don't know if all the hormone enriched milk is making kids mature faster.

----------


## oriental

It seems it was a church service with Putri Ayu Silean (she must be a Christain):
O Come All Ye Faithful

----------


## oriental

Some Salsa dance:

----------


## oriental

I can't believe a beautiful girl like that being bullied. But then when she was a child she might not have looked beautiful. Kids do change a lot as they become teenagers and then adults. Some pretty children do grow to be beautiful adults e.g. Shirley Temple.



Her singing really conveyed her pain.

----------


## oriental

Blind girl sings:

----------


## oriental

I remember seeing Pele doing his football (soccer for Americans) airborne tricks which resembled what we used to play in Darjeeling:




I forgot the name and checked the internet and this is what I found:

http://www.shuttlecock-world.org/sit...tlecock_sport/

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jianzi

----------


## oriental

Then there is the five stones hand game:

----------


## oriental



----------


## oriental



----------


## oriental



----------


## oriental

Getting these skills would certainly help the football teams.

----------


## oriental

There were no video games in those days.

----------


## oriental



----------


## oriental



----------


## oriental

Pele style football tricks:

----------


## oriental

Putri Ayu at the end Time to Say Goodbye in her first appearance. Her Mom meets her and also the station clown.

----------


## oriental

Putri Ayu sings The Prayer with her teacher:

----------


## oriental

In the year 2010 Putri Ayu had all those videos in the singing competition. It seems she shot up in height in those few months.

Time to Say Goodbye with that hooped dress that seems funny on a large Putri Ayu:

----------


## oriental

This is the view from Darjeeling, Kanchenjunga:

----------


## oriental

There were three hill stations that the British when they ruled India escaped to avoiding the summer heat: Darjeeling, Simla and Poona.

Here is the toy train to Darjeeling:

----------


## oriental



----------


## oriental

The toy train in Bollywood:

----------


## oriental

Toy train in anoher Bollywood movie:

----------


## oriental

Trek to Kanchenjunga, third highest mountain in the world:

----------


## oriental

Trek to base camp of Kanchenjunga:

----------


## oriental

Simla the other hill station also invites another Bollywood movie "Love in Simla' with the song "Love ka (possesive case = love's) matlab (meaning) hai (is) pyar (love)"

----------


## oriental

Putri (daughter) Ayu sings "Love" at age 14:

----------


## oriental

Another Bollywood toy train song from the movie "Jab (when) pyar (love) kisi se (to someone) hota hai (happens) or "when love happens to someone".

:

----------


## oriental

Kurseong is a small town before reaching Darjeeling. It is here where the best view of Kanchenjunga is obtained:

----------


## oriental

A guide to Kurseong:




Very misty from moisture rising up the mountains.

----------


## oriental

Football Juggling:

----------


## oriental

Pele training part 1:

----------


## oriental

Pele training part 2:

----------


## oriental

Pele vs. Maradona:

----------


## oriental

Gizmag had some interesting articles which are also on youtube.

The housetrike by Dutch inventor:

----------


## oriental

No need for clothes cleaning:

----------


## oriental

In the movie "Mr. and Mrs. Smith" starring Angelina Jolie and Brad Pitt and where they started having an affair which ended Brad Pitt's marriage to Jennifer Aniston, Angelina has a gun that shoots bullets that go around obstacles. Ha, a smart bullet and I think DARPA gets it ideas from Hollywood spy movies.

Smart sniper bullet:

----------


## oriental

Creating 3D prints of star bursts:

----------


## oriental

After listening to Lucy Kay's touching rendition of Vissi d'arte from Puccini Tosca, I decided to post other sopranos' renditions. Here is Rosa Ponselle:

----------


## oriental

Maria Callas:

----------


## oriental

Angela Gheorghiu with Barack and Michelle Obama in attendance at the Kennedy Center:




She truly owns it. Her being Romanian and their sad history shows in her rendition. Lucy is close.

----------


## oriental

Gheorghiu singing at different operas:

----------


## oriental

Lucy Kay without the chatter:

----------


## oriental

Gheorghiu again:

----------


## oriental

Renee Fleming's version:




If she is Irish it shows here.

----------


## oriental

Here is Birgit Nilsson:

----------


## oriental

With Montserrat Caballe:

----------


## oriental

Five sopranos singing Vissid'arte from Tosca:

----------


## oriental

Warriors of the Steppes:

----------


## oriental

*Boudica Warrior Queen 2003*

----------


## oriental

Kid's imagination:

----------


## oriental

Gina Lollobrigida singing vissi d'atre:

----------


## oriental

Gina singing:

----------


## oriental

Gina in a movie as an opera singer in the Opera Tosca:

----------


## oriental

It appears Gina was a singer before becoming an actress. Here in Pat Boone Chevy show:

----------


## oriental

Gina as Esmeralda in the Hunchback of Notre dame:

----------


## oriental

Salma Hayek as Esmeralda:

----------


## oriental

The four Esmeraldas - Gina Lollobrigida, Salma Hayek, Maureen O'Hara and Disney cartoon:

----------


## oriental

BBC on the Kalka-Shimla Railway, toy train:

----------


## oriental

Snowfall in Shimla:

----------


## oriental

Toy train to Shimla Part 1:

----------


## oriental

Toy train to Shimla Part 2:

----------


## oriental

Toy train to Shimla Part 3:

----------


## oriental

Shimla railcar:

----------


## oriental

Trip to Darjeeling, Rishop, Lava and Lolegaon:




Note: the old Darjeeling steam locomotives in Devangari script they were named Pu Si . I was wondering if it was an inside joke as 'Pussy' by British railway engineers who designed the locomotives?

----------


## oriental

A dancing Gina Lollobrigida:

----------


## oriental

Highlights of Trapeze, Burt Lancaster, Gina Lollobrigida and Tony Curtis:

----------


## oriental

The Vikings with Kirk Douglas and Tony Curtis (Two Ashkenazi Jews):

----------


## oriental

The 1997 The Hunchback of Notre Dame:

----------


## oriental

BBC Constantine the Great:

----------


## oriental

The Battle of Waterloo:

----------


## oriental

The Roman Empire - Julius Caesar:

----------


## oriental

Secret history of Genghis Khan:

----------


## oriental

The Mongol, Genghis Khan:

----------


## oriental

Alexander the Great:

----------


## oriental

Hannibal:

----------


## oriental

Attila the Hun:

----------


## oriental

The Mughals (Persian for Mongols) of India:

----------


## oriental

Marco Polo:

----------


## oriental

The First Emperor of China:

----------


## oriental

Sun Tsu - Art of War:

----------


## oriental

The Vikings:

----------


## oriental

The Templar Code:

----------


## oriental

The Dark Ages:

----------


## oriental

Ancient Greeks:

----------


## oriental

History of the Bible:

----------


## oriental

Inside Islam:

----------


## oriental

BBC The origins of modern Israel:

----------


## oriental

Banned from the Bible:

----------


## oriental

Banned from the Bible II:

----------


## oriental

The Dead Sea Scrolls:

----------


## oriental

Up to 50 books left out of the Bible:

----------


## oriental

What books were banned:




It shows they were recording actual events as well as making stories up as it went.

----------


## LeBrok

You should call this thread "My hobby of a day". You ventured way of the topic, dude. ;)

----------


## oriental

Sure you could change the title to Eclectic views of the Orient. :Laughing:  I know I am a bit crazy. Just let me know which ones to remove. I know Maciamo doesn't like religion and neither do I. I just post for fun and help people with some history and religion as people were illiterate and believed everything in those days and how wars and politics were affected.

But I like the music and I should look out for more music. :Thinking:

----------


## LeBrok

> Sure you could change the title to Eclectic views of the Orient. I know I am a bit crazy. Just let me know which ones to remove. I know Maciamo doesn't like religion and neither do I. I just post for fun and help people with some history and religion as people were illiterate and believed everything in those days and how wars and politics were affected.
> 
> But I like the music and I should look out for more music.


It is surely unconventional treatment of Eupedia thread, more like a Facebook style, but I guess it is ok. Just the title is misleading. I might change the title to what you suggested though.

----------


## oriental

Let me know if there is any offensive stuff I put in. I can be quite insensitive as sometime I am on a one-track mind. Basically it is about entertainment. Maybe you could move the historical and religious stuff to a new thread.

----------


## oriental

Anyway soprano Angela Gheorghiu goes on a musical journey to Romania in a seven part series.

----------


## oriental

Of course, music and religion are closely tied so it is a journey to the monasteries as well.

----------


## oriental

Romanian homeland part 3:

----------


## oriental

Part 4:

----------


## oriental

Part 5:

----------


## oriental

Part 6:

----------


## oriental

Part 7:

----------


## oriental

Metropolitan Opera. O Sole Mio:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G7vnxS0oiFM

----------


## oriental

BBC Being a Diva, Part1:

----------


## oriental

BBC part 2:

----------


## oriental

BBc Angela Gheorghiu, a Diva Part 3:

----------


## oriental

LeBrok thanks for the name change. :Good Job:  :Wink: 


Hollywood or bust:

----------


## oriental

Salma Hayek dances as a stripper with Quentin Tarantino having wine poured down to his mouth via Salma's foot. Tarantino wrote the script and has a foot fetish. This is actually a horror movie with George Clooney in the saloon. After the dance Salma turns into a vampire!

Movie "From Dusk to Dawn"

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0116367/...f_=tt_ov_st_sm

----------


## oriental

Halle Berry as Storm:

----------


## oriental

Fem fatale Carrie:

----------


## oriental

Uma Thurman in Kill Bill:

----------


## oriental

A different method i.e. by dance of the seven veils:

Salome is the one who asks for John the Baptist's head.

This movie was for adults only in India so I never got to see it as a kid.

----------


## oriental

Artist draws with both hands:

----------


## oriental

1935 writing phenomenon:

----------


## oriental

Woman writes in two languages simultaneously:

----------


## oriental

Woman writing with both hands and feet  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: :

----------


## oriental

Girl plays three musical instruments at one sitting:

----------


## oriental

Same girl in more formal attire:

----------


## oriental

Same girl:

----------


## oriental

What makes a great soprano Part 1:

----------


## oriental

Part 2:

----------


## oriental

Part 3:

----------


## oriental

Part 4:

----------


## oriental

What makes a great tenor:

----------


## oriental

The art of belcanto:

----------


## oriental

How to sing Bel Canto: World singers:

----------


## oriental

The art of singing Bel Canto by Joan Sutherland:

----------


## oriental

Mozart symphony 40 piano:

----------


## oriental

Bollywood version of Mozart symphony 40 in the song:

Itna na mujhse tu pyar badha:




Actors: Sunil Dutt, Asha Parekh
Singers: Talat Mahmood and Lata Mangeshkar

----------


## oriental

Sad version:

----------


## oriental

Shara Lin with those instruments played Mozart symphony 40 on her violin.

----------


## oriental

Mozart symphony 40 with violin and tabla:

----------


## oriental

Deanna Durbin singing vissi d'arte:




She sings this smiling which is wrong. Though her voice and singing are beautiful. She is supposed to spill her heart out for what she endures asking God why?

----------


## oriental

Deanna Durbin was favored to My Fair Lady but here is Angela Gheorghiu "I could have danced all night"

----------


## oriental

Unchained Melody by the Righteous Brothers:

----------


## oriental

Elvis Presley:




He was among the many famous gypsies in entertainment: Michael Caine, Charlie Chaplin, Yul Brynner, Rita Hayworth, former US President Bill Clinton, saxophonist (maybe) and Johnny Cash.

----------


## oriental

Movie: Unchained 1955 by Todd Duncan, opera singer

----------


## oriental

The origin of Unchained Melody:

----------


## oriental

Ronnie McDowell version:

----------


## oriental

Johnny Cash singing " A boy named Sue" in San Quentin prison:

----------


## oriental

Sister Act with Whoopi Goldberg:

I will follow him




The song was from a 15-year-old teenager Peggy March but it also seems to echo the Book of Ruth in the Bible:




> *Ruth 1:16* Viewing the King James Version. Click to switch to 1611 King James Version of Ruth 1:16. 
> 
> 
> *And Ruth said, Intreat me not to leave thee, or to return from following after thee: for whither thou goest, I will go; and where thou lodgest, I will lodge: thy people shall be my people, and thy God my God:* _- King James Bible "Authorized Version", Cambridge Edition_


Though Ruth was not a Jew she is quite important as her descendants are the Royal family of Israel David who has Hittite, Uriah, killed in battle so he could marry Bathsheba whom he saw bathing on the roof top. Her son is none other than King Solomon.

----------


## oriental

Peggy March:

----------


## oriental

50th anniversary:

----------


## oriental

Andre Rieu - I will follow him:

----------


## oriental

Baby shakes to music while sister laughs hysterically.

----------


## oriental

Crying baby enjoys Katy Perry's Dark Horse:

----------


## oriental

Katy Perry offer to crying baby:

----------


## oriental

Medley of der 60s with Peggy March, Ireen Sheer and Lena Valaitis from Germany:

----------


## oriental

Remember James Bond in Casino Royal?

Parkour and freerunning:

----------


## oriental

Parkour chase CasinoRoyal:

----------


## oriental

Blues Brothers singing Rawhide:

----------


## oriental

Jailhouse Rock:

----------


## oriental

Elvis Jailhouse rock:

----------


## oriental

Loving You:




I was a preteen when I saw this flick in Calcutta. When Elvis appeared on the screen all the girls started screaming and I couldn't understand why. In Hong Kong his nickname is "Mau Wong" Mau (pussy cat) Wong (king) or King of the Cats. I think his co-star in "Loving You" was Dolores Hart who entered the convent as a nun. Elvis' rival was Pat Boone at the time (hard to believe now).

----------


## oriental

Love me tender:

Somehow I got mixed and thought this was the movie I saw but it was not as I remember Wendell corey and Delores Hart in it in Technicolor so it was "Loving You". I checked Google and realized it was probably the song that confused me as a family friend was an Elvis and that how I saw the Elvis movie. It was so long ago.

----------


## oriental

I also saw this movie and didn't realize it was the start of Rock and Roll:

----------


## oriental

James Brown as a minister in Blues Brothers:

----------


## oriental

Car chase:

----------


## oriental

Elvis' first appearance in Ed Sullivan show in 1956 to sing Love Me Tender that changed the movie title to "Love me Tender" as a result of the 1 million record sale after the show.

----------


## oriental

Aretha Franklin

----------


## oriental

Aretha Franklin with Hooker:

----------


## oriental

Songs from 'Love Me Tender' were later added to the movie after Elvis sang the Love Me Tender song on TV.:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Love_Me_Tender_(song)

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0049452/...f_=tt_ov_st_sm

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0049452/...?ref_=tt_ov_pl

----------


## oriental

Elvis shaking legs in Love me tender:

----------


## oriental

Blues Brothers car chase in mall:

----------


## oriental

Ray Charles of "Hit the road Jack, don't you come back no more, no more":

----------


## oriental

Ray Charles:

----------


## oriental

Stand by your man:

----------


## oriental

Tammy Wynette:

----------


## oriental

Blues Brothers - Ghost Riders in the sky:

----------


## oriental

Love Me Tender in Italian(?):

----------


## oriental

Songs from Love Me Tender which were included after Elvis appeared in Ed Sullivan Show and racked up 1 million record sale. This set Elvis' future i.e. the formula of four or five songs in his movies and title of the movie being the same as the main song. It may have also led to Bollywood song and dance culture as Raj Kapoor more or less copied Hollywood with Charlie Chaplin tramp character and now the song and dance inclusion in Bollywood movies. Musicals were big during the Depression years in the 30s and India having so many in poverty also needed movies that entertained.

I wonder if this reflects on the teenage girls depressive state as they flocked to Elvis and the Beatles songs. Feminism didn't start until the 60s with Betty Friedan and Gloria Steinem leading the way in the States. This is just my simple view of this complex issue.

http://www.cnn.com/2014/08/07/living...omen-5-things/

http://msmagazine.com/blog/2013/05/2...ore-the-1970s/




The end scene

----------


## oriental

Here is a colorized version of his singing on a platform:

----------


## oriental

In English Aretha Franklin:

----------


## oriental

The Andrews Sisters meet the Supremes:

----------


## oriental

The best of Anna Netreko:

----------


## oriental

From Janitress to Opera Diva:

----------


## oriental

Andre Rieu Homage to Michael jackson:

----------


## oriental

Brett Nichols performs Billie Jean:

----------


## oriental

King Kong 1933:

----------


## oriental

Kong battles planes 2005 with Naomi Watts instead of Fay Wray as the beauty:

----------


## oriental

Empire State Building which I visited while I was a student trying to earn some money in New York City during the summer. It was the year they went to the moon which I saw on TV when I was working in the kitchen of a well known hotel in which Warren Beatty was living with Julie Christie on the 34th floor.

On my way to Empire State I asked a lady who looked very much like actress Kim Novak for directions to the observation deck of the building. I guess I would never know if it was her or not:

----------


## oriental

The Empire State Building documentary:

----------


## oriental

A bomber the size of a bus crashed into the building in 1945:

----------


## oriental

1933 King Kong clip with 2005 music. It is Fay Wray:




It was really a low-budget science fiction movie which took the public by storm. Kong was viewed afterwards not as a monster but a victim of men's avarice and the beauty of a female in the form of Fay Wray who became famous from this role.

----------


## oriental

Another famous movie with the Empire State Building as the backdrop was 1939 "Love Affair" starring Irne Dunne and Charles Boyer.

----------


## oriental

The 1957 remake "An Affair to Remember" starring Cary Grant and Deborah Kerr:

Couldn't find any clips showing the final scene

----------


## oriental

Another with a name change "Sleepless in Seattle" starring Tom Hanks and Meg Ryan.

----------


## oriental

Irene Dunne singing "Smoke gets in your eyes"

I was pleasantly surpised that she could sing so well

----------


## oriental

Fred Astarie (Austerlitz) and Ginger Rogers "Smoke gets in your eyes"

----------


## oriental

The Platters "Smoke gets in your eyes"

----------


## oriental

!939 "Love Affair", the piano scene and the shawl:

----------


## oriental

1957 piano scene:

----------


## oriental

Roberta "Smoke gets in your eyes" Randolph Scott (rumoured to be gay in real life) is the boy friend in this movie:

----------


## oriental

I Pagliacci Movie with Gina Lollobrigida as Nedda 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pagliacci_%281948_film%29

----------


## oriental

Rapiscan body scanner does NOT show guns but your private parts.

http://money.cnn.com/2014/08/21/tech...gun/index.html

Ex-FBI agent does background checks for Wall Street:

http://money.cnn.com/2014/08/21/inve...l?iid=HP_River

----------


## oriental

Paper sculpture:

----------


## oriental

Another one:

----------


## oriental

Realistic sculpture:

----------


## oriental

Ron Mueck:

----------


## oriental

Paper sculpture:

----------


## oriental

Anna Netrebko and Rolando Villazon:

The impossible dream

----------


## oriental

O soave fanciulla:

----------


## oriental

'Tonight' from West Side story

----------


## oriental

Angela Gheorghiu and Rolando Villazon

----------


## oriental

Dancing traffic light in Lisbon, Portugal:

----------


## oriental

The making of the dancing traffic light:

----------


## oriental

Ha, ha, the boar is a fighter:

----------


## oriental

Kids arguing:

----------


## oriental

11'8" trestle:

----------


## oriental

Neanderthals:

----------


## oriental

Christopher Lee's (who portrayed Count Dracula) singing is a surprise for me:

----------


## oriental

Ghost Riders in the sky:

----------


## oriental

Count Dracula:

----------


## oriental

Golden throats:

----------


## oriental

Opera singer:

----------


## oriental



----------


## oriental

O Sole Mio

----------


## oriental

Christopher Lee's vocal range:

----------


## oriental

The Dumpster Project

----------


## oriental

Breakdance Jimmy Fallon and Brad Pitt

----------


## oriental

11 year old dancer

----------


## oriental

Angelina Jolie motorcycle stunts in Lara Croft Tomb Raider




Her mother was Native American so she inherited her mother's co-ordination genes. She is a natural athlete maybe that what attracted Brad Pitt to her as he is also athletic.

----------


## oriental

Lara Croft riding part of the Great Wall of China

----------


## oriental

Sarah X performance for Mozart's "Eine Kleine Nachtmusik"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UDXUDehUgIQ

You gotta go to the YouTube site.

----------


## oriental

Identical twins separated at birth

----------


## oriental

Taxi driver "You talking to me?"

----------


## oriental

La Haine "You talking to me?"

----------


## oriental

Young George Clooney:

----------


## oriental

Amal Alamuddin:




The young George Clooney looks like a twin to Amal.

----------


## oriental

Historical figures who were black:

Alessandro De Medici

http://madamenoire.com/481003/historical-figures-you-didnt-know-were-black/3/

J.Edger Hoover

http://madamenoire.com/481003/historical-figures-you-didnt-know-were-black/2/

Betty Boop

http://madamenoire.com/481003/historical-figures-you-didnt-know-were-black/

Jacqueline Onassis

http://madamenoire.com/481003/historical-figures-you-didnt-know-were-black/4/

Anatole Broyard

http://madamenoire.com/481003/historical-figures-you-didnt-know-were-black/5/

Queen Charlotte

http://madamenoire.com/481003/historical-figures-you-didnt-know-were-black/6/

Alexander Pushkin

http://madamenoire.com/481003/historical-figures-you-didnt-know-were-black/7/

Beethoven

http://madamenoire.com/481003/historical-figures-you-didnt-know-were-black/8/

King Tut ( I think the author is wrong here as King Tut was R1b)

http://madamenoire.com/481003/histor...-were-black/9/

Santa Claus

http://madamenoire.com/481003/histor...were-black/10/

Hannibal

http://madamenoire.com/481003/histor...were-black/11/

Saint Augustine

http://madamenoire.com/481003/histor...were-black/12/

Alexandre Dumas, Author of The Three Musketeers

http://madamenoire.com/481003/histor...were-black/13/

Alexander Hamilton

http://madamenoire.com/481003/histor...were-black/14/

Clark Gable

http://madamenoire.com/481003/histor...were-black/15/

----------


## oriental

Rocket bike sets world record

----------


## oriental

How to hitch hike:

----------


## oriental

The Desperate Western Men hunting for wives in Ukraine

----------


## oriental

Dark side of chocolate

----------


## oriental

The new frontier of fractals

----------


## oriental

NASA The mystery of dark energy

----------


## oriental

Dark matter science

----------


## oriental

I came across this video which I am now watching

Secret life of Isaac Newton

I actually as a student spent time in the University library to read about Isaac Newton's life. There were other information I gathered about him over the years such as his being a member of the Rosicrucians. So this is what I make of it. He dabbled in the Bible, alchemy (notice the science of chemistry had not been developed yet) to develop gold. Newton totally believed the veracity of the Bible so he connected biblical events and data to real astronomical events thus the prediction of the end of the world.




According to experts only Archimedes and Carl Friedrich Gauss could match Newton in mathematical ability. No, Albert Einstein was not as strong in math nor did he invent any new math.

----------


## oriental

Vivien Leigh Documentary

----------


## oriental

Gone With the Wind tests

----------


## oriental

Gone With the Wind

----------


## oriental

Fighting for life

----------


## oriental

Isaac Newton never had sex and 9 other amazing facts




The comments are silly and simply made for laughs. Seriously, Newton worked in Alchemy which is a crime and in his mind wanted to burn the house in which his mother and new husband lived (which would be murder) so the kind of reasoning are childish as who would list the serious stuff they do which are wrong. His mother just about abandoned him so he would be turned off marriage. I know a friend whose mother neglected him but put on quite a show when people are around. There are many women especially in the old days whose marriages were arranged so were really unhappy so they were not enthused about mothering their children. My friend never got married as he was turned off by his mother.

----------


## oriental

Man becomes a math genius after brain injury

----------


## oriental

Math genius computes in a blink of an eye

A savant one who had special ability but may not be able to make intelligent decisions.

----------


## oriental

Can a brain injury make you a genius?

----------


## oriental

Head injury creates musical talent?

----------


## oriental

Michio Kaku: The supergenius

----------


## oriental

Romulus and Remus

Starring Steve Reeves (Hercules) Gordon Scott (Tarzan) Virna Lisi, jacques Sernas (played Paris in 'Helen of Troy')

----------


## oriental

Isaac Newton's death mask

Cambridge University

https://pictures.royalsociety.org/re...ZZZZZZZZZZZYDT




Biography

http://www.biography.com/people/isaa...22656#synopsis

----------


## oriental

Epic Rap Battles of History News with Isaac Newton

----------


## oriental

Famous death masks

----------


## oriental

Trailer of 'Helen of Troy'

Jacques (Jack) Sernas in 'Helen of Troy' with Rossana Podesta as Helen

----------


## oriental

The first digital computer ever invented - Atanasoff-Berry Computer. NOT the ENIAC




Atanasoff a professor of Bulgarian descent.

----------


## oriental

Atasanoff-Berry Computer replica:

----------


## oriental

Seven wonders of Iowa - First Computer ever.

----------


## oriental

Rubik's cube.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rubik%27s_Cube

http://www.instructables.com/id/How-...Rubik-s-Cube!/

http://www.youcandothecube.com/secre...stage-one.aspx

http://www.rubiks.com/

http://www.rubiks.com/speed-cubing

http://solvethecube.com/

http://rubikssolver.com/

http://www.howtocube.com/

http://www.youcandothecube.com/secret-unlocked/

http://rubiksolve.com/

http://www.wikihow.com/Solve-a-Rubik...ve-Notation%29

http://rubiks.com/uploads/general_co...olution-en.pdf

http://www.rubiks.com/solving-guide/3x3

----------


## oriental

Mountain biker chased by a grizzly bear.

----------


## oriental

How fast can a grizzly bear run?

----------


## oriental

Grizzly River - Grizzly Bears Nature Documentary

----------


## oriental

Steve Reeves played many bronze gods even Aeneas




When I saw this movie on DVD I didn't know who he played. I sorta guessed it was after the Trjan War.

----------


## oriental

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Isaac_Newton







Brendan Fraser with long hair in the movie "George of the Jungle"

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brendan_Fraser

There is a remarkable resemblance between Sir Isaac Newton and Canadian actor Brendan Fraser.

There is even a movie in the works "Sir Isaac Newton Project" with Brendan Fraser to star in it.

http://imdb.surveywinprizes.biz/title/tt2209736/

----------


## oriental

Teqball - soccer with table tennis.




http://www.gizmag.com/football-table...teqball/35161/

----------


## oriental

Excellent driver:

----------


## oriental

How to cross a lake or river with snowmobile?




On a wheelie! The tracks lifts the load up and the fast forward movement paddle the whole thing forward.

----------


## oriental

New Guiness World Record for parallel parking into tight spot.

----------


## oriental

Seems almost like the fastest gun in the west - there is always someone faster who comes along and kills the guy.

----------


## oriental

Jimmy Fallon Show - Musical impressions

----------


## oriental

St. Pauli Peeback

----------


## oriental

It seems there are fewer dinosaur species as dinosaur change in appearance at each stage of life. Also DNA is like a biological ladder diagram in an electrical circuit where motors are turned on and off or in certain sequences to perform the process. The DNA unlike a ladder diagram contains all the code from it earliest existence i.e. it is an evolutionary trail. Some genes like motors or activator in a circuit are turned on or off to fulfill their genetic role of a specie. Epigenetics explains how genes are turned on and turned off. It is the biological equivalent of the instruction manual of a ladder diagram.

BBC Documentary 2014 Decoding Dinosaur's real

----------


## oriental

Skeletons of giants - real or fake?

Nephilim Giants

----------


## oriental

Lady Gaga at the Oscars, a surprising performance:

----------


## oriental

Motorcycle tour of Himalayas by Royal Bike Riders

----------


## oriental

Extreme railways Congo
(This so funny)

----------


## oriental

National Geographics

Himalayan mountains documentary

Driving along the Khardungla Pass to a military zone. Scary.

----------


## oriental

National Geographics Extreme railway Qinghai Tibet Railway

----------


## oriental

Silk Road Adventure A motorcycle journey

----------


## oriental

Extreme Rsailway India's Monsoon Railway

----------


## oriental

Megafactories Speed Rail - National Geographics

----------


## oriental

Train over haul  Mega Breakdown National Geographics

----------


## oriental

The HAARP Tesla technology

----------


## oriental

UK super train

----------


## oriental

Euro tunnel

----------


## oriental

The founding of Saudi Arabia:




Ibn Saud, the leader married the daughters of each chieftain he defeated so he had a harem of 50 or so wives thus leading to huge royal family of a few thousand members. This how he created the country of Saudi Arabia which had been ruled by different chieftains.

----------


## oriental

Sahmurai Sword

----------


## oriental

BBC Japan's bullet train

----------


## oriental

China vs. Mongols

----------


## oriental

BBC The extraordinary genius of Albert Einstein

----------


## oriental

Eurostar train

Eurostar London St. Pancras to Paris Nord

----------


## oriental

Eurostar Class 373 St Pancras International to Gare du Nord

----------


## oriental

CD shattering at 170,000 fps Slow Motion Guys




The centrifugal force, centripetal force, angular momentum and inertia acting on the CD to tear it apart.

----------


## oriental

National Geographic Love those trains

----------


## oriental

Zan - Shocking DNA results (Sub Saharan African)




http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...DNA-tests.html

----------


## oriental

Bigfoot illustrated Zana

----------


## oriental

Rolls Royce car factory




Surprised to find out it is now owned by BMW

----------


## oriental

Porsche car factory




American pronounce the name as Porsha whereas I have heard as Porsh almost like a French name. Anyway Dr. Porsche designed the Beetle Volkswagen for Hitler with a rear engine. The Porsche 911 also has a rear engine. The front unlike the Beetle has a duckbill look so the aerodynamics pushes down on the front wheels while the rear engines eight holds down the rear wheels.

----------


## oriental

Ferrari megafactory

----------


## oriental

Audi megafactory

----------


## oriental

Lamborghini megafactory




Did not know they used a 12-cyliner engine like the Jaguar.

----------


## oriental

McClaren megafatory




They used an extra brake pedal for the slowing one of the back wheels to help turn on a curved road or racing track.

----------


## oriental

Amsterdam floating city

----------


## oriental

Homemade pastrami




http://www.delidoneright.com/2013/01...e-differences/

http://www.livescience.com/45610-what-is-pastrami.html

----------


## oriental

Megastructures of Chinese future innovativetrains (using German maglev technology)

----------


## oriental

Visiting India Mumbai




At the end his daughters are dressed in India clothes and do a mini catwalk - quite cute.

----------


## oriental

Mega Engineering Underground cities
Chicago would need an emergency tunnel in case of fire in the underground multilevel city.

----------


## oriental

Here is some humour

Burns returns early

----------


## oriental

Reeves and Gracie Allen

----------


## oriental

The world's future megaprojects

----------


## oriental

Extreme Engineering Mega Tunnel

----------


## oriental

National Geographic The great Indian railway - passing of the steam locomotive

----------


## oriental

Boeing 747 longest plane

----------


## oriental

Airbus A380

----------


## oriental

Antonov An225

----------


## oriental

Extreme Engineering Mumbai's modern airport

----------


## oriental

How the Shanghai transrapid works

----------


## oriental

Extreme Engineering

Azerbaijan's amazing transformation

----------


## oriental

Driving from Mumbai airport to the Taj Mahal hotel




I don't recognize much of the route.

----------


## oriental

China food journey

----------


## oriental

Dal-icius collection of Indian Dal recipes Easy-to-make lentil recipes




Don't put chili if you are trying for the first time. I never put chili on my dal.

----------


## oriental

How to make chicken curry Indian recipe




I would suggest don't put any chili or used curry powder sparingly for those who want to try for the first time.

----------


## oriental

Indian spicy food cooking in India Chicken curry recipe and street food

----------


## oriental

Goat curry recipe

----------


## oriental

Delicious beef curry

----------


## oriental

Indian dessert recipes

----------


## oriental

Barbecue beef kebab recipe

----------


## oriental

Bihari kebab recipe. Just see how it is made and the recipe is shown in English if you don't understand Hindi/Urdu.




This what we ate as snacks at 9 p.m. in calcutta (Kolkata).

----------


## oriental

The last days of Pompeii

Steve Reeves and Christine Kaufmann

----------


## oriental

La Guerra de Troia (The Trojan Horse)

Steve reeves as Aeneus

----------


## oriental

Rolling Hotel or Rotel Germans like to tour internationally in tour group especially in Mercedes-made tour buses

----------


## oriental

Rotel in Namibia, Africa

----------


## oriental

Rotel in Costa Rica

----------


## oriental

Rotel in Peru

----------


## oriental

Rotel in Chile

----------


## oriental

Bus tour in sacndinavis (NOT Rotel)

----------


## oriental

How the Sahara was formed

----------


## oriental

Steppe Warriors

----------


## oriental

The science and art of facial reconstruction process

----------


## oriental

The Silk Road - Kirgyzstan and Uzbekistan

----------


## oriental

Strange ancient skulls found in China

----------


## oriental

Putin and Prince Albert of Monaco have YDNA N1c1




Prince Pierre's (Prince Rainier's father) unhappy arranged marriage was complicated by his homosexuality and Princess Charlotte's affairs (probably with a Russian stud).

----------


## oriental

Journey along the Silk Road

There is a rail line from China to Turkey but Turkey closed the railway to the Turkish border because of the Kurds who lived in Iran, Turkey, Iraq and elsewhere. Ken Ogata visits the Kurd home at the invitation of a Kurd shepherd boy. Quite touching and sad as the Kurd nation is divided among 5 powerful nations and for 500 years they lived divided apart.

----------


## oriental

National Geographic Lost in China

----------


## oriental

National Geographic Prehistoric killer pigs




They look like tapirs except for their predator teeth.

----------


## oriental

What in the world is a tapir - National Geographic

----------


## oriental

True facts about tapir




Pesticides like Monsanto's Roundup is used extensively. As usual it is opposing truth about their GMO products just like the tobacco companies.

----------


## oriental

Mango lassi recipe

----------


## oriental

Falooda - Indian dessert rink

----------


## oriental

Home made falooda or faluda

----------


## oriental

Indian samosa

----------


## oriental

Samosa 'Traitional Indian food'

----------


## oriental

Rasgulla




http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Khoa

http://chefinyou.com/2010/04/khoya-khoa-recipe/

----------


## oriental

Kulfi Indian dessert

----------


## oriental

Gulab jamun (similar to rasgulla but uses flour instead of milk proteins)

----------


## oriental

Gulab jamun from khoya (like rasgulla)

----------


## oriental

Pista kulfi (pistachio ice cream)

----------


## oriental

How to make gulab jamun from bread

----------


## oriental

Flooded Kingdoms of the Ice Age

----------


## oriental

24 hours after Assassination




There is another video showing LBJ hiding under the seat of the car BEFORE the shots were fired. Hmmm, makes you wonder.

----------


## oriental

National Geographic world's largest digging machine

----------


## oriental

Building hurricane tornado ready concrete homes

----------


## oriental

Storm ready your homes Reinforced concrete house

----------


## oriental

Extreme engineering Making of the Hong Kong airport




When I left Hong Kong there was the Kai Tak airport

----------


## oriental

Richard Hammond's engineering connection Hong Kong airport

----------


## oriental

Tokyo's sky city extreme engineering

----------


## oriental

Richard Hammond's extreme engineering Super tankers

----------


## oriental

Should I worry about sausages?




I heard the chopped up meat include all the leftover meat people don't buy.

----------


## oriental

10 weird city names

----------


## oriental

F*cking, Austria

----------


## oriental

Citizens want a name change.

----------


## oriental

Istanbul street food

----------


## oriental

Food street Vietnam

----------


## oriental

Food street Japanese

----------


## oriental

Mexico City street food

----------


## oriental

Food journey Denmark

----------


## oriental

Food street France

----------


## oriental

Seoul street food

----------


## oriental

Athens street food

----------


## oriental

Paris street food

----------


## oriental

Manila street food

----------


## oriental

New York street food

----------


## oriental

Bangkok street food

----------


## oriental

Chinese street food

----------


## oriental

Marrakech street food Morocco

----------


## oriental

Bread omelette Goa

----------


## oriental

Vienna street food

----------


## oriental

Japanese food Episode 1 Hokkaido (lot of snow)

----------


## oriental

Japanese food Episode 2 Tohoku

----------


## oriental

Japanese Food Episode 3 Hokuriku

----------


## oriental

Monocoque manufacturing

----------


## oriental

Carbon fiber manufacturing BMW

----------


## oriental

Carbon fiber manufacturing motorcycle

----------


## oriental

Food paradise India

----------


## oriental

Polish food

----------


## oriental

Spain food Journey

----------


## oriental

Food journey Denmark

----------


## oriental

Food street France (wrong title) It is actually about Italian food in Aussie land

----------


## oriental

Flavors of France

----------


## oriental

Food safari Pakistan

----------


## oriental

Food Germany

----------


## oriental

Italian food

----------


## oriental

Food safari Hungarian

----------


## oriental

Food safai French part 1

----------


## oriental

Italian food recipe

----------


## oriental

China food journey

----------


## oriental

International food Hanoi

----------


## oriental

Amazing 7-yar=old Ukrainian - future Olympian!

----------


## oriental

Amazing Ukrainian artist

----------


## oriental

Russian girl does Indian dance -> her dad is Indian

----------


## oriental

Film version with Madhubala from Mughal-E-Azam




Song "Pyar (love) kiya (made or did) toh (then) darna (fear) kya (what)"

----------


## oriental

Belly dancing

----------


## oriental

Ukrainian Talent show

----------


## oriental

Travel Channel Documentary 2015 Madrid Travel Guide, Spain with Rick Steves, Norwegian-American

----------


## oriental

Mongolian throat singing (Seems like when they sing this way they use vibrato)

----------


## oriental

Hoverboard

----------


## oriental

Self-parking car accident

https://ca.screen.yahoo.com/worst-dr...053304700.html

An Italian recipe Food and Opera

----------


## oriental

Spanish salt cod fritters recipe

----------


## oriental

Rick experiences Catalonia's culinary delights

----------


## oriental

Rick's monkfish rice dish

----------


## oriental

Rick's hearty lentil dish

----------


## oriental

Rick Stein's Spain

----------


## oriental

Rick samples some "pinchos" from the Basque country

----------


## oriental

National Geographic The most extreme predators

----------


## oriental

National Geographic Predator Bay - Where even the greatest predators struggle to survive

----------


## oriental

CHIP - World's first $9 computer

----------


## oriental

$9 computer

----------


## oriental

BBC NOVA Decoding the Universe - The Math Mystery

----------


## oriental

BBC The creation of the Computer




The ENIAC was NOT the first electronic computer

It was the Atanasoff-Berry computer that was the first electronic computer.

----------


## oriental

The Atanasoff-Berry computer

----------


## oriental

The Babbage difference machine

----------


## oriental

Atanasoff - The father of the electronic computer

----------


## oriental

Mission Impossible - Constructing Babbage's Analytical engine

----------


## oriental

Bhowani Junction 1956 starring Stewart Granger and Ava Gardner




This scene is reminiscent of the scene in movie "Imitation of Life" a much later film in the 60s about a mulatto girl who was white skinned facing social problems as played by Susan Kohner.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vR0clZ-80m4

I saw the posters but couldn't see it as it was for adults. I was a sub teen but I wasn't too interested as it was about love and social issues which I didn't understand. Ha, ha, anyway at that time I was only interested in movies with war and fighting.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0049007/...f_=tt_ov_st_sm

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bhowani...ion_%28film%29

----------


## oriental

Star Wars X-fighter pilot fans - Inside Melbourne's underground drone racing scene

----------


## oriental

Putri Ayu 2015

----------


## oriental

Amira (Princess in Persian) Willighagen

Sanremo Junior Festival - Guest

----------


## oriental

Jackie Evancho with Andea Bocelli Live in Bangkok - Con te partiro
Time to say goodbye

----------


## oriental

Connie Talbot 2014 in Hong Kong "I will always love you"

----------


## oriental

Connie Talbot 'Let it go' from "Frozen"

----------


## oriental

Imitation of Life starring Lana Turner, John Gavin, Sandra Dee, Troy Donahue, Susan Kohner, Juanita Moore.

What happened to John Gavin a Rock Hudson-look-alike? He became the American Ambassador to Mexico and married Constance Towers. He has a Master's degree. He was 6' 5".

I was too young to see it at the time as it was rated 'Adults only'. The British bequeathed a Victorian attitude to the Indians as the British Raj existed for about 300 years in India.




http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0052918/...f_=tt_ov_st_sm

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0052918/

----------


## oriental

Then there was a Summer Place which placed Sandra Dee and Troy Donahue together after "Imitation of Life".

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0053320/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Summer_Place_%28film%29

http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/summer_place/

The Vietnam War changed everything. It swept away most of the movie stars of the 50s and 60s especially the young stars.

----------


## oriental

Lana Turner also starred in Peyton Place which shook America. The novel by Grace Metalious was banned.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0050839/

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0050839/fullcredits/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peyton_Place_%28film%29

http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/peyton_place/

http://articles.latimes.com/2007/jun...nt/et-peyton15

http://www.vanityfair.com/news/2006/03/peytonplace200603

<a href="http://www.vanityfair.com/news/2006/03/peytonplace200603" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">

----------


## oriental

Here is the Terminator - scary

----------


## oriental

Again at Hollywood Madame Tussaud's Wax Museum

----------


## oriental

Gone With the Wind tests(auditions)

----------


## oriental

Casting for "Gone With the Wind"

----------


## oriental

Vivien Leigh's GWTW screentests

----------


## oriental

Lana Turner mysteries and scandals

----------


## oriental

During my time in India practically all Indian weddings were playing this song:

Teri (your) Pyari (lovely) Pyari (when used twice means very) Surat (appearance or visage) ko (of)




Movie: Sasural Stars Rajendra Kumar, Saroja Devi as fellow college students. Singer: Mohammad Rafi

Basically Rajendra Kumar was singing "Don't let anyone see you and gives ridiculous reasons. Just saying pleasant nothings that love birds do.

----------


## oriental

All the translations of the above song




Translation:
teri pyaari pyaari surat ko kissi nazar na lage chashme-baddur 
MAY ALL MALICIOUS GLANCES BE AWAY FROM YOUR LOVELY VISAGE, 
MAY GOD PRESERVE YOU FROM EVIL EYES,(2)

mukhde ko chhupa lo aanchal mein kahin meri nazar na lage chashme-baddur 
JUST HIDE YOUR FACE IN YOUR MANTLE, EVEN TO AVOID MY GLANCE 
AT YOU,MAY GOD PRESERVE YOU FROM EVIL EYES,


yoon na akele phira karo sab ki nazar se daraa karo 
DON'T WANDER ALONE LIKE THIS, BE AFRAID OF THE EVIL EYES OF OTHERS,(2)

phool se jyada nazuk ho tum jaal sambhal kar chala karo 
YOU'RE EVEN MORE DELICATE THAN A FLOWER, JUST BEWARE OF THE TRAPS,

zulfon ko gira lo gaalo par mausam ki nazar na lage chashme-baddur
SPREAD THE LOCKS OF YOUR HAIRS ON YOUR CHEEKS, 
SO THAT YOU'LL BE SAVED FROM THE MALICIOUS GLANCE OF SURROUNDINGS, 
MAY GOD PRESERVE YOU FROM EVIL EYES,

teri pyaari pyaari surat ko kissi nazar na lage chashme-baddur 
MAY ALL MALICIOUS GLANCES BE AWAY FROM YOUR LOVELY VISAGE, 
MAY GOD PRESERVE YOU FROM EVIL EYES,



ek jhalak jo paata hai raahi wahin ruk jaata hai 
ONCE ANY TRAVELLER OR PASSERBY GETS A GLIMPSE OF YOU, 
HE USUALLY JUST STUCKS UP OVER THERE,(2)

dekh ke tera roop salona chaand bhi sir ko chhupaata hai 
AFTER SEEING YOUR BEAUTIFUL AND COMELY FACE, 
EVEN THE MOON SHIES AWAY,

dekha na karo tum aaina kahin uss ki nazar na lage chashme-baddur
DON'T LOOK INTO THE MIRRORS , OR ITS VITIATED GLANCE MAY GET YOU, 
MAY GOD PRESERVE YOU FROM EVIL EYES,

teri pyaari pyaari surat ko kissi nazar na lage chashme-baddur 
MAY ALL MALICIOUS GLANCES BE AWAY FROM YOUR LOVELY VISAGE, 
MAY GOD PRESERVE YOU FROM EVIL EYES,

mukhde ko chhupa lo aanchal mein kahin meri nazar na lage chashme-baddur 
JUST HIDE YOUR FACE IN YOUR MANTLE, EVEN TO AVOID MY GLANCE AT YOU, 
MAY GOD PRESERVE YOU FROM EVIL EYES,

----------


## oriental

Portuguese guys singing this song in Malaysia

----------


## oriental

Hackers remotely take over Jeep Cherokee

http://www.gizmag.com/hackers-take-over-jeep-cherokee/38572/

<a href="http://www.gizmag.com/hackers-take-over-jeep-cherokee/38572/" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">

----------


## oriental

Hacker hijack Cherokee

----------


## oriental

Hackers remotely kill a Jeep on the highway - with Me in it




Ha, ha. Chrysler has recalled this hacked model with software update.

It would be irresponsible for electrical household appliance manufacturers to build models allowing for Internet connection as it opens the door to sabotage, blackmail even murder as hackers can remotely control these appliances and create havoc. Don't let the "convenience" fool anyone regarding the potential hazard. It could be your life or life changing matter.

----------


## oriental

Ehsan tera hoga from Movie Junglee female version

The girl's name is Rajkumari. Raj means king or kingdom. Kumari means daughter. Her name means princess. Shammi thinks she is a princess and tells his mother for approval. The story is that Shammi Kapoor is from a rich family. His father died but his mother is despotic and a social climber. She wants him to marry into royalty or nobility. She sends detectives to find out about the girl and tell Shammi she is not a princess. He thinks Rajkumari was a fraudster and rejects her when she comes to profess her love.

Note: The word 'jungle' comes from Hindi.

One of the most loved romantic songs. It is said that sorrow magnifies love and there can be no pleasure without pain. This song has that quality as both lovers are hurt and try to connect with each other.

----------


## oriental

Male version with lyrics

The girl that his mother picked was a fraud posing as a princess. Shammi comes back to Rajkumari and tries to tell her he loves her.

----------


## oriental

One of the best version sung by a student Raveen Anand. It is quite a difficult song to sing.

----------


## oriental

An Indian girl is an Internet sensation after singing a devotional song at age 9 without musical backing that was uploaded on YouTube. There was a national drive to find her under the Saraswati search by Zee News. She was found when she turned 11.




> *Thanks to a social media burst, 11-year-old singing sensation Jayalakshmi, from a small Kerala village Pallipuram, has found instant stardom. 
> 
> A video clip of Jayalakshmi singing the all-time Hindi hit Satyam Shivam Sundaram went viral on various social media fora - Whats App, YouTube and Facebook. 
> 
> The Malayalam-speaking Jayalakshmi, incidentally, does not speak a word of Hindi.*


http://www.newscrunch.in/2014/11/11-...s-amazing.html

----------


## oriental

Jayalakshmi in Zee News singing contest

----------


## oriental

The song in the movie

----------


## oriental

Someone added musical background to Jayalakshmi's singing

----------


## oriental

Zee News search for Saraswati (an Indian Goddess)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saraswati

----------


## oriental

Saraswati search ends in Kerala

----------


## oriental

DC Shoes : Robbie Madisson's 'Pipe Dream'




The next water craze

----------


## oriental

Divas in India

Meet Jayalakshmi girl with golden voice

----------


## oriental

Shreya Ghoshal sings 'Yeh zindagi usiki hai'

----------


## oriental

Shreya Ghoshal an established melody eating too much chocolate singing the same song in Holland

----------


## oriental

Three-year-old Shreya Ghoshal singing with her older self superimposed

----------


## oriental

Shreya Ghoshal eating chocolate

----------


## oriental

The nightingale of India Lata Mangeshkar was also a child singer. Her first song at age 13:

----------


## oriental

A young Lata Mangeshkar sings in 1952 from Movie Annadata

----------


## oriental

Jayalakshmi actually sings in the temple unlike the movie actress who was only acting.

"Little Latha Jayalakshmi mookambika sannidhiyil"

----------


## oriental

Jayalakshmi mookambikayil paadiyathu sing the Satyam Shivam Sudaram

----------


## oriental

VW hid hacking flaws

http://money.cnn.com/2015/08/14/tech...d=hp-stack-dom

----------


## oriental

Pentagon could hack your car

----------


## oriental

Jayalakshmi singing Bahut (a lot) pyar (love) karte (doing) hain (is). Subject Object Verb language




It is a nice song so I checked on it. It is from the Movie Saajan starring Sanjay Dutt, Madhuri Dixit and Salman Khan

----------


## oriental

Madhuri Dixit in the movie sung by Anuradha Paudwal (sounds like Lata Mangeshkar)

This song came about after Sanjay Dutt (Aman) finds out about Saagar's fan named Pooja (Madhuri Dixit) and lets her know that Saagar is young and lives with him but afraid to reveal himself as Saagar (poet) as he is lame and don't want to lose her. She in her happiness as a singer then sings this song to Saagar indicating her love for the poet even though she has not met him.

In real life Madhuri has an affair with Sanjay even though he was married and broke it off when he got arrested. There are reports Sanjay whose mother is the famous actress Nargis and a Muslim has connections with Pakistani terrorists. His father is Sunil Dutt, a Hindu and also a famous actor.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nargis

----------


## oriental

The movie is similar to the movie Cyrano de Bergerac

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0042367/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cyrano...rac_%28play%29

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cyrano_de_Bergerac

In the Indian version Sanjay Dutt is the lame poet. Salman Khan is the handsome playboy and the role of Roxanne is Madhuri Dixit

Synopsis:




> A major chunk of the Indian movies are love stories and the idea of love triangle has also been hackneyed so much that now-a-days hardly any filmmaker must be pondering over it for his next venture. However if I have to make a list of love-triangles made in bollywood, Saajan will be my numero uno in that list. 
> 
> I don't know whether the story idea was original or borrowed from somewhere else, however it worked excellently and built the premise of a sentimental love story in which the element of sacrifice became prominent between the two male protagonists who, by default, became the reluctant rivals of a girl's love. Kader Khan and his wife, Reema adopt the handicapped orphan friend Aman (Sanjay Dutt) of their son Aakash (Salmaan Khan) and foster him like their own son, showering love upon him even more than their own son. Besides, Aakash also keep Aman's friendship above everything else in his life. However Aman finds himself burdened by their obligations within his heart. He is a Shaayar (Urdu poet) and gets published under the pen name of Saagar. A middle class girl Pooja (Madhuri Dixit) who runs a book shop to make a living for herself and her mother Anjana Mumtaz in Ooty, becomes his fan and maintains contact with him through letters. Aakash, on the other hand, becomes a womanizer, not giving a damn for the real love. To take care of their new project of constructing a hotel in Ooty, Aman reaches there and comes across Pooja. Pooja befriends him when he tells her that he knows Saagar personally and he promises her to manage her meeting with him. He sees that Pooja loves Saagar. Gradually he also falls in love with her but without expressing his feelings to her.
> 
> The story takes a twist when Aakash reaches Ooty and falls for Pooja upon the very first encounter. When Aman comes to know of his love for Pooja, he decides to sacrifice his love to pay the obligations of his fostering family and he introduces Aakash to Pooja as Saagar. Pooja starts loving Aakash but under the false impression of himself being her Saagar. With the passage of time, Aakash comes to know that Aman himself is Saagar and he loves Pooja too within his heart. He immediately understands that Aman is trying to repay the obligations of himself and his parents through this sacrifice. Now it's his turn to sacrifice for his friend and he gets the lovers united.
> 
> Saajan is the first directorial venture of the cinematographer-turned-director Lawrence D Souza and his uses his cinematographic excellence to the hilt while directing this emotional drama. The different camera angles catching all the three main protagonists in a single frame. depicting their mutual relationships, their inner feelings and the peculiar equations between them is simply marvellous. Besides, the picturization of songs like Bahut Pyar Karte Hain Tumko Sanam and Jiyen To Jiyen Kaise is nothing short of outstanding. This movie is definitely a marvel of cinematographic technique and those movie buffs who have seen it on the big screen are definitely fortunate.
> 
> Another very big highlight of Saajan is the exceedingly marvellous music composition of Nadeem Shravan who were in top form those days and the lyricists Faiz Anwar and Sameer have given them excellent support. Only for one song, Bahut Pyar Karte Hain, I know that it's a copy of a non-filmi Nazm - Bahut Khoobsoorat Hai Mera Sanam. For the rest, I give full marks to this music team which includes Anuradha Paudwal, Alka Yagnik, S.P. Balasubrahmanium, Kumar Sanu and of course, the legendary Ghazal singer - Pankaj Ud-haas (Jiyen To Jiyen Kaise Bin Aapke) also. The music album of Saajan is an all time hit and even today, listening to these songs renders a soothing feeling to the listener's heart.
> ...


http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0102825/reviews

In this song Sanjay Dutt imagines a romantic scene

Mera (my) dil (heart) bhi (also) kitna (very much) pagal (crazy) hai (is)




meraa dil bhii kitanaa paagal hai
my heart is so very crazy

ye pyaar to tum se karataa hai
that it is in love with you

par saamane jab tum aate ho,
but whenever you come in my sight

kuchh bhii kahane se Darataa hai
it is afraid of saying anything

o mere saajan, mere saajan, saajan saajan, mere saajan
O my love, my love, darling darling, o my love

meraa dil bhii kitanaa paagal hai
my heart is so crazy

kitanaa isako samajhaataa hoon
I try hard to make it understand

kitanaa isako bahalaataa hoon
i try so hard to reason with it

naadaan hai kuchh na samajhataa hai,
is innocent, doesn't understand anything

din raat ye aahen bharataa hai
keeps sighing night and day

meraa dil bhii kitanaa paagal hai
my heart is so very crazy

har pal mujhako tadapaataa hai,
every moment it totures me

mujhe saarii raat jagaataa hai
keeps me awake whole night

is baat ki tumako khabar nahiin,
you may not be aware of this

ye sirf tumhii pe marataa hai
It only craves for you

meraa dil bhii kitanaa paagal hai
my heart is so very crazy

----------


## oriental

The original singers Kumar Sanu and Alka Yagnik sing the first few stanzas of 'Mera dil bhi kitna pagal hai'

----------


## oriental

Bahut pyar karte hain (male) with Salman Khan (Akash) as playboy lip-synching. 

Sanjay (Aman) seeing that Akash has fallen in love with Pooja (Madhuri) decides to forego his love and fulfills his obligations to Akash's family for taking him in and adopting him as Akash's brother. He introduces Akash as Saagar the poet Pooja loves. This song was meant to answer her song of love for Saagar.




It is sung somehow 'weird' either the singer sings that way or directed to create 'strangeness' to make the playboy less desirable.

----------


## oriental

Aman, a lame orphan, is defended and befriended by Akash and then adopted by Akash's wealthy father and mother.

----------


## oriental

After Pooja (Madhuri) accepts Akash as Saagar she goes deep into Saagar's quotes which Akash has no idea as Salman Khan's acting in this awkward situation made him a star as he squirms through it but eventually saved by Sanjay (Aman). Akash explains his blank mind was due to Pooja's beauty. (It works all the time, no?)

----------


## oriental

Saajan can be seen here in two parts:

http://mobilemovies.cc/bollywood-mob...1458b48b3.html

Salman Khan and Madhuri Dixit made a box-office hit movie Hum Appke Hain Koun




This is a funny scene. It is a bridal gathering for females. Mathuri's older sister is getting married to Salman Khan's older brother. This like a bridal shower or something where advice, knowledge and teasing are directed at the bride-to-be. Salman is a peeping tom as he wants to see what is going as he is after Madhuri here.

----------


## oriental

Movie Saajan

Tu (Thou) Shayar (poet) hai (art)
main (I) teri (your, female) shayeri (poetess)




Madhuri is one of the five Bollywood dancing queens:

Vijayantimala
Hema Malini
Madhuri Dixit
Sri Devi
Helen (Salman Khan's step mother) who is Anglo Indian and did all the vamp western style dances

----------


## oriental

Movie saajan also at:

----------


## oriental

Movie Saajan

Sanjay (Aman) meets Pooja (Madhuri) in her bookstore and Pooja is extolling Saagar to Sanjay who pretends not knowing Saagar. She gives him a discount if he buys her books by Saagar from 40 rupees to 30 rupees which he accepts.

----------


## oriental

Akash while chasing some girls turns around and bumps into Pooja as she was walking behind with her bicycle. He falls on her and they stare at each other. She is shocked and angry while he is smitten at seeing such a beautiful girl. She coldly tells him to get off. On righting themselves she walks off in a huff while Akash is in a daze at his good fortune and mesmerized by her beauty.

In the meantime Aman (Sanjay) planned to have Pooja meet Akash at his home not expecting Akash's reaction to her but assuming a platonic relationship. Akash reacts wildly when he sees Pooja at his home.




Now Aman realizes Akash is smitten with Pooja and makes the hard decision to accepts life's lesson i.e. life is not fair and has to give up Pooja.

----------


## oriental

Movie Evita

Madonna: Don't cry for me Argentina

----------


## oriental

A&E Entertainment Evita: The woman behind the myth

----------


## oriental

Sridevi: Bollywood dancing queen as Charlie Chaplin

----------


## oriental

Movie: 'Mr. India' in 'Hawa (wind) Hawai (also wind or 'Hawaii', USA)' dance

----------


## oriental

Madhuri and Sridevi, the dancing divas of Bollywood

----------


## oriental

Sridevi and Madhuri Dixit together dance at Jhalak Dikhla Ja 2012

----------


## oriental

Shah Rukh Khan and Ranbir Kapoor in drag with Madhuri Dixit at the Bollywood Filmfare Awards (Indian Oscars) show:

----------


## oriental

Shah Rukh and Ranbir Kapoor in drag. The ladies loved it as these two are leading men.

----------


## oriental

'Dhak dhak' song from the movie with Anil Kapoor who was the star who enabled Madhuri to become a star the first time. At age 21, Madhuri starred with Anil Kapoor in the movie 'Tezaab (acid as in sulfuric acid). 
Sridevi married Anil Kapoor's older brother who is a film producer Boney Kapoor. Anil Kapoor was the star in Slumdog Millionaire.




Madhuri did a sexy dance and couldn't hold back with those drag queens.

----------


## oriental

Movie Tezaab

Ek (one) do (two) teen (three) song: This dance made Madhuri (at 21) famous as Mohini

----------


## oriental

Movie Chandni Sridevi sings this title song

----------


## oriental

In movie Devdas, Madhuri sings (her actual singing voice) this song. For this song she was the playback singer.

----------


## oriental

Aishwaria Rai as Paro and Madhuri as the courtezan Chandramukhi in Devdas.

----------


## oriental

Sridevi does a classical dance in the movie Chandni (moonlight)

----------


## oriental

Vijayantimala as Chandramukhi, the courtezan, in the original Devdas

----------


## oriental

Vijayantimala was top professional classical dancer before recruited in Bollywood

----------


## oriental

'Tumhe yaad karte karte' Vijayantimala in costume movie

Movie: Amrapali Stars: Sunil Dutt (father of Sanjay Dutt), Vijayantimala

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vyjayanthimala

http://bestnetguru.com/vyjayanthimala/bio.html

----------


## oriental

Should govt. top off low wage?




> *Forget about raising the minimum wage to $15 an hour or giving low-income earners a big tax credit at the end of the year. Why not have the government boost every paycheck a low-wage worker gets?*At least that's what Oren Cass would do. He's a senior fellow at the conservative think tank Manhattan Institute. He proposes that the government dole out a wage subsidy to low-wage workers, bringing their pay up to an hourly level that would be set by Congress. Every hour they work means extra money from the government.


I think Milton Friedman was in favor of it. Even though I generally don't agree with Friedman's philosophical theories I agree with him on this.

http://money.cnn.com/2015/09/04/news...idy/index.html

----------


## oriental

Movie Kuch (some) Kuch (some) Hota (happen) Hai (is) Something is happening
Another love triangle movie
Stars: Shah Rukh Khan, Kajol, Rani Mukerjee
Title song

Translation:
Tum paas aaye, yun muskuraaye
*You came close, then You smiled
*Tumne na jaane kya sapne dikhaaye
*You don't even know what dreams You showed me
*Tum paas aaye, yun muskuraaye
*You came close, then You smiled
*Tumne na jaane kya sapne dikhaaye
*You don't even know what dreams You showed me
*Ab to mera dil jaage na sota hai
*Now my heart, remains neither Awake nor Sleeps
*Kya karoon haaye, kuch kuch hota hai
*What do I do, Oh, something Strange is Happening
*Tum paas aaye, yun muskuraaye
*You came close, then You smiled
*Tumne na jaane kya sapne dikhaaye
*You don't even know what dreams You showed me
*Ab to mera dil jaage na sota hai
*Now my heart, remains neither Awake nor Sleeps
*Kya karoon haaye, kuch kuch hota hai
*What do I do, Oh, something Strange is Happening* 
Na jaane kaisa ehsaas hai
*I don't know what this experience is
*Bujhti nahin hai kya pyaas hai
*What thirst is this, it doesn't get quenched
*Kya nasha is pyaar ka
*What Intoxication of this Love
*Mujhpe sanam chhaane laga
*Has spread upon Me, Oh Sweetheart
*Koi na jaane kyoon chain khota hai
*No one seems to knows why, Peace is there no more
*Kya karoon haaye, kuch kuch hota hai
*What do I do, Oh, something Strange is Happening
*Kya karoon haaye, kuch kuch hota hai
*What do I do, Oh, something Strange is Happening*
Hey, eh
Mmm, mmm
Aa aa aa aa, aa
Aa aa aa aa
Kya rang laayi meri dua
*My prayer has brought me such a colourful gratitude
*Yeh ishq jaane kaise hua
*I don't even know how this Love happened to Me
*Bechainiyon mein chain
*Even in this restlessness, this feeling of Peace
*Na jaane kyoon aane laga
*No one knows how, has started to Come
*Tanhaai mein dil yaadein sanjota hai
*Now in Loneliness, My Heart seeks Lovely Memories
*Kya karoon haaye, kuch kuch hota hai
*What do I do, Oh, something Strange is Happening
*Kya karoon haaye, kuch kuch hota hai
*What do I do, Oh, something Strange is Happening
*
Tum paas aaye, yun muskuraaye
*You came close, then You smiled
*Tumne na jaane kya sapne dikhaaye
*You don't even know what dreams You showed me
*Ab to mera dil jaage na sota hai
*Now my heart, remains neither Awake nor Sleeps
*Kya karoon haaye, kuch kuch hota hai
*What do I do, Oh, something Strange is Happening
*Ab to mera dil jaage na sota hai
*Now my heart, remains neither Awake nor Sleeps
*Kya karoon haaye, kuch kuch hota hai
*What do I do, Oh, something Strange is Happening
*Kya karoon haaye, kuch kuch hota hai
*What do I do, Oh, something Strange is Happening*

----------


## oriental

Mystery: The Baigong Pipes




> In an area of China not known to ever contain people, let alone industry, there are three mysterious triangular openings on top of a mountain containing hundreds of ancient rusty iron pipes of unknown origin. Some of the pipes go deep into the mountain. Some of them go into a nearby salt water lake. There are more pipes in the lake, and more still running east-west along the lake shore. Some of the larger pipes are 40 cm in diameter, are of uniform size and are placed in what seems like purposeful patterns.






> scientists determined the age of pipes to tens of thousands years old. People the time were figuring out how to make fire and use first tools.


http://whatzbuzzing.com/10-things-th...w-your-mind/8/

----------


## oriental

Father (Nepalese Bijay Sangkhar and wife Danisha) and 3-year-old daughter, Priscilla (Nepali living in New York, U.S.A.) singing Kuch kuch hota hai

----------


## oriental

Tujhe (you) dekha (see) to (so) ye (this) jana (know) sanam (love)

From movie Dilwale Dulhaniya Le Jayenge




Lyrics:



> Lyrics
> English Translation
> 
> Tujhe dekha to yeh jaana sanam
> I saw you and I learned this, sweetheart
> 
> pyaar hota hai dewana sanam
> that love is crazy, sweetheart
> 
> ...

----------


## oriental

the film version:

----------


## oriental

Papa MerePapa Father daughter

----------


## oriental

Movie version

----------


## oriental

The little darling can read the lyrics. Tanhai tanhai

----------


## oriental

Tune (you, singular) zindagi (existence) me (in) aake (come) of little Priscilla ( a superstar in the making)

----------


## oriental

Interesting eye popping news from Albania makes you want to learn about Albanian fashion and language. :Big smile:

----------


## oriental

She reads the news

----------


## oriental

Ha, ha! The Premier of Albert planned to use H-Bomb to melt the oilsands:




> *Alberta’s brush with the H-bomb* The headline on the Toronto Star story was tantalizing: “Will H-bomb Solve Riddle of Tar Sands?” It was a serious question, posed in December 1958. The writer of the article, the Star’s George Noordhof, wondered if Canada’s first hydrogen bomb explosion would “free the oil from the athabasca tar sands of Alberta?”
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> Natland suggested that Richfield explode underground a nine-kiloton atomic warhead (a “baby nuclear bomb,” as Alberta’s then premier, Ernest Manning, called it) to test his hypothesis. His theory was that the heat from the explosion would melt the sands and release liquid hydrocarbons with little risk to the atmosphere above. The molten sands would solidify into a huge glass bubble, trapping most of the radiation inside. The liquefied oil would then flow into the cavity caused by the explosion, and the oil companies would pump it out just like they did with conventional well drilling. If the experiment was successful, Natland added, the industry would have a proven scientific way to “create an oilfield on demand.”Alberta oil industry officials and politicians embraced the nuclear proposal with enthusiasm. A former lawyer for Imperial Oil, Gerry Burden, recalls that one of his Calgary colleagues, a researcher named Jim Young, had been talking for some years about using nuclear power in the same way. Premier Manning, whose Social Credit administration had been actively seeking bids from oil companies to build the first commercial separation plant in the athabasca region, said the proposal “makes an awful lot of sense.”


http://www.oilsandsreview.com/index....-alberta-rsquo

The threat of the Soviet Union to retaliate against a nuclear explosion helped put this dumb idea to rest. The Reds did Canada a favor for sure!!!!

----------


## oriental

Your facial bone structure has a big influence in how people see you




> For better or worse, viewers then tend to make snap judgments about someone’s personality or character from a single shot.
> 
>  
> 
> We can alter our facial features in ways that make us look more trustworthy, but don't have the same ability to appear more competent. A face resembling a happy expression, with upturned eyebrows and upward curving mouth, is likely to be seen as trustworthy while one resembling an angry expression, with downturned eyebrows, is likely to be seen as untrustworthy. However, competence judgments are based on facial structure, a trait that cannot be altered, with wider faces seen as more competent.
> 
> _Image courtesy of Jonathan Freeman and Eric Hehman_ Selfies, headshots, mug shots


http://www.scientificamerican.com/ar...eople-see-you/

----------


## oriental

Your face could show how smart you really are







> *10 Psychological Experiments That Went Horribly Wrong*


http://brainz.org/10-psychological-e...orribly-wrong/




> *When psychologists “go wrong”*


http://yaledailynews.com/blog/2011/0...ists-go-wrong/

----------


## oriental

Helen - Dancing Queen of Bollywood

----------


## oriental

The Cabaret Queen of Bollywood

----------


## oriental

Biography of Helen

----------


## oriental

Jayalakshmi sing Teri Meri Meri Teri Prem Kahani

----------


## oriental

Original singer of Teri Meri Shreya Ghoshal

----------


## oriental

Teri Meri song is from the movie Bodyguard where Kareena Kapoor plays a rich college girl of a powerful politician who has lots of enemies an Indian 'Kennedy' so to speak. Salman Khan (nearly 50) but playing a younger man is the bodyguard. She is annoyed with him and plays a fake love game on him as 'Chaya' who constantly calls him till finally he saves her life. She now realizes his duties are serious and not a game. Her friend, Maya, advises her to break the game but she has actually fallen in love with him and this is the planned break up she goes through.

----------


## oriental

Kareena as Divya, daughter of a powerful politician, saves 'Lovely' Singh name of Salman Khan in the movie.




Her friend, Maya, marries 'Lovely' and has a son with him thus betraying her friendship with Divya.

It is touching love story with a surprise ending like in 'Love Affair' with Charles Boyer and Irene Dunne.

Note: Kareena Kapoor is the grand daughter of legend Raj Kapoor so she is best suited for this role playing the daughter of a prominent figure as she is one herself.

----------


## oriental

Teri Meri with English subtitles

----------


## oriental

Divya finds her love back

----------


## oriental

Maya advises Divya to end this game as it is wrong.

----------


## oriental

Lovely Singh goes to the park to meet Chaya.

----------


## oriental

Bodyguard with English subtitles

----------


## oriental

We have seen bashings against Communist leaders such as Stalin for his purges which could be the result of Hitler whose spies sent letters implicating Russian generals of conspiracies especially General Zhukov. Mao's disastrous agricultural communes that failed resulted in millions dying of starvation.

John Kerry said democracy means the right to be stupid.

Well western politicians have done stupid things.

1. Former US president George W. Bush caused the 2007 recession and started the regime change program that Obama seemed to follow that resulted in massive refugees flowing to Europe.

2. Alberta Premier Ernest Manning planned to use an H-bomb to melt the oilsands. Ha,ha,ha!

3. Canadian Prime Minister Diefenbaker destroyed the Canadian aerospace industry by cancelling the Avro Arrow and chopping all the prototype models. Avro Arrow was the best state-of-the -art fighter plane that flew maybe at Mach 1 or 2. France and Germany were interested in buying it.

A secretary, a very nice lady, in our company worked at the Downsview company that built the Avro. It was a crown corporation and she told there a small airport at that site to test the planes.

http://globalnews.ca/news/427985/55-...mains-what-if/

http://radiofreethinker.com/2012/07/...he-avro-arrow/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avro_Canada_CF-105_Arrow

http://www.thestar.com/opinion/edito...s_the_f35.html

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/saskat...rrow-1.2434486

----------


## oriental

Judges stopped her because they couldn't believe it was her real voice!

Note: The judge at the left end facing the stage - he looks like former Canadian Prime Minister Stephen Harper.
The contestant looks facially like Winona Ryder.

----------


## oriental

(Raw Video) White tiger kills student at Delhi Zoo:

How could this student end up there? He must have been very careless or stupid.




The Delhi Zoo says the student was mentally ill. Also other videos suggest the tiger was actually saving the student from stones thrown from above by grabbing his neck but the tiger has 4-inch canine teeth so this would have killed him. The tiger did not eat any part of the student.

This incident reminds of two events in the US. Teenagers in the Chicago Zoo were taunting or ragging the tiger which charged and jumped 12 twelve feet and I think killed one of the kids.

The second incident was when show biz guys were performing with a lion in Las Vegas, I think, which grabbed one of the brothers by the neck. The animal was not trying to kill the performer but treating him like a baby lion which is how they do by grabbing around the back of the neck. Baby lions or tigers have loose and thick hides so they are not hurt but humans have thin skins. Besides these predators don't have hands or arms to carry anything except their teeth. Lions have 3-inch teeth while tigers have 4-inch teeth.

Seeing the video below on how the tiger killed the crocodile by biting its neck shows that it also kills by biting the neck. So it is not a certainty that the tiger tried to save the student but rather killed him as the student died from suffocation with deep wounds in the throat.

----------


## oriental

Greatest tiger attacks ever caught on camera

----------


## oriental

Processed meat causes cancer according to WHO (World Health Organization)

http://money.cnn.com/2015/10/26/news...ion/index.html

----------


## oriental

Dancing queen: Hema Malini biography

----------


## oriental

Aashiqui means love and this amazing movie was made when the director head an album being produced. The songs were so good he decided to make a movie out of it.

The story is of a singer and he befriends a girl who escapes from a hostel for girls as her prostitute mother gave her to the charity and then committed suicide. He met at the police station.

This is the opening song in a bar he sings in celebrating a couple their 25th anniversary marriage..

Bas ek sanam chahiye (Just needs a lover)

Singer : Kumar Sanu
Cast : Rahul Roy, Anu Agarwal, Deepak Tijori, Reema Lagoo
Year : 1990
Music by : Nadeem-Shravan

*Lyrics & English Translation:*
Saanson Ki Zaroorat Hai Jaise Zindagi Ke Liye
Saanson Ki Zaroorat Hai Jaise Zindagi Ke Liye
Just like the need to breathe to live

Zindagi Ke Liye
Zindagi Ke Liye
to live…

Bas Ek Sanam Chaahiye Aashiqui Ke Liye
I need a lover for romance

Jaam Ki Zaroorat Hai Jaise
Jaam Ki Zaroorat Hai Jaise Bekhudi Ke Liya
Just as the need of the wine goblet to be intoxicated

Haan Ek Sanam Chaahiye Aashiqui Ke Liye
Yes, I need a lover for romance

Bas Ek Sanam Chaahiye Aashiqui Ke Liye
Waqt Ke Haathon Mein Sabki Takdeerein Hain
Waqt Ke Haathon Mein Sabki Takdeerein Hain
Everyone’s fate is in the hands of time

Aaina Jhootha Hai Sachee Tasveerein Hain
The mirror is a lie; pictures are true

Jahan Dard Hai Vahin Geet Hai
Where there is pain, there is song

Jahan Pyaas Hai Vahin Meet Hai
Where there is thirst, there is your lover
(meet = friend and lover?)

Koi Na Jaane Magar Jeene Ki Yahi Reet Hai
Nobody knows it, but this is the way of life

Saaz Ki Zaroorat Hai Jaise
Saaz Ki Zaroorat Hai Jaise Mausiki Ke Liye
Just as the need of the musical instrument for music

Bas Ek Sanam Chaahiye Aashiqui Ke Liye
I need a lover for romance

Mr. and Mrs. Pestonjee are here in our midst..
...to celebrate their 25th Wedding anniversary.
Let's give them a big hand.

Manzilein Haasil Hain Phir Bhi Ek Doori Hai
I have met my goals, and yet there is still a distance

Bina Humraahi Ke Zindagi Adhoori Hai
Without a companion, life is incomplete

Milegi Kahin Koi Raahguzaar
Where will I find that person
(rahguzaar=person who accompanies you while travelling)

Tanha Katega Kaise Ye Safar
How will this journey pass alone?

Mere Sapne Ho Jahan
Dhoondhoon Main Aisi Nazar
My dreams are (of) where I’ll see such a sight

(a sight of his lover, I presume)
(This is the subjunctive, right? Is he really saying, “May my dreams be where I’ll see such a sight (as my lover)”?)

Chaand Ki Zaroorat Hai Jaise
Chaand Ki Zaroorat Hai Jaise Chaandni Ke Liye
Just as the moon needs the moonlight

Bas Ek Sanam Chaahiye Aashiqui Ke Liye
I need a lover for romance

 http://www.allthelyrics.com/lyrics/k...#ixzz3qYs2vBt6

Saanson Ki Zaroorat Hai Jaise
Saanson Ki Zaroorat Hai Jaise
Zindagi Ke Liye
Bas Ek Sanam Chaahiye Aashiqui Ke Liye
Bas Ek Sanam Chaahiye Aashiqui Ke Liye
Aashiqui Ke Liye
Aashiqui Ke Liye
Aashiqui Ke Liye
Aashiqui Ke Liye

----------


## oriental

He looks for her in 'Dheere dheere se (by) meri zindagi' slowly, my life or existence


(male)
Dheere Dheere Se Meri Zindagi Mein Aana 
slowly slowly you come into my life


Dheere Dheere Se Dil Ko Churaana 
slowly slowly you steal away my heart


Tum Se Pyaar Humein Kitna Hai Jaane Jaana 
how much love I have for you my dear


Tumse Milkar Tumko Hai Bataana 
meeting you I need to tell you

(female)
 Dheere Dheere Se Meri Zindagi Mein Aana 
Dheere Dheere Se Dil Ko Churaana 
Tum Se Pyaar Humein Kitna Hai Jaane Jaana 
Tumse Milkar Tumko Hai Bataana 

(male)
 Jabse Tujhko Dekha Dil Ko Koi Aaraam Nahin 
from the time I have seen you my heart is not at rest


Mere Hothon Pe Ek Tere Siva Koi Naam Nahin 
on my lips there is no other name than yours


(female)
 Apna Bhi Haal Tumhare Jaisa Hai Saajan 
my condition is the same as your darling

She reads the note in the electricity bill Rahu passed to her




> Ek sanam chahiye aashiqui ke liye
> One lover needed romance for
> 
> Mera naam hai Rahul
> My name is Rahul
> 
> Apka naam ?
> Your (respectfully) name?


 
Bas Yaad Tujhe Karti Hoon Aur Koi Kaam Nahin 
I just remember you and have no other work

(male)
 Ban Gaya Hoon Main Tera Deewana 
I have become your crazy lover

Dheere Dheere Se Dil Ko Churaana 


(female)
Dheere Dheere Se Meri Zindagi Mein Aana 
Dheere Dheere Se Dil Ko Churaana 

 Tune Bhi Aksar Mujhko Jagaya Raaton Mein 
you have always woken me in the night

Aur Neend Churayi Meethi Meethi Baaton Mein 
and my sleep was stolen by the sweet sweet words

(male)
 Tune Bhi Beshak Mujhe Kitna Tadpaya 
you also have troubled me a lot

Phir Bhi Teri Har Ek Ada Par Pyaar Aaya 
even then with each of your style I fell in love

Aaja Aaja Ab Kaisa Sharmaana 
come come now don't feel shy

(female)
 Dheere Dheere Se Dil Ko Churaana 
Dheere Dheere Se Meri Zindagi Mein Aana 
Dheere Dheere Se Mere Dil Ko Churaana

(male)
 Tum Se Pyaar Humein Kitna Hai Jaane Jaana 
Tumse Milkar Tumko Hai Bataana

 (female)
Dheere Dheere Se Meri Zindagi Mein Aana

(male)
Dheere Dheere Se Dil Ko Churaana

----------


## oriental

He finds her but she is too timid and discourages him. He goes home and there is an envelope with her photo in it by his tailor friend. He throws away the photo.

A street performer with his young daughter sing 'Tu meri zindagi hai' You are my life as he sings and his daughter dances. The little girl has the photo. Double meaning as the little girl is her father's life as the girl in the photo is the singer's life. This song invigorates him.

MALE 
Tu meri zindagi hai, tu meri har khushi hai - 2 
You are my life, you are my every happiness

Tu hi pyaar, tu hi chaahat, tu hi aashiqui hai 
You are love itself, you are passion, you are romance itself

Tu meri zindagi hai, tu meri har khushi hai 
You are my life, you are my every happiness


Pehli mohabbat ka ehsaas hai tu - 2 
You are my first experience with love

Bujhke jo bujh naa paayi, voh pyaas hai tu 
That which could not be extinguished, you are that thirst

Tu hi meri pehli khwaaish, tu hi aakhri hai 
You are my first wish, you are the last (wish)

Tu meri zindagi hai, tu meri har khushi hai 
You are my life, you are my every happiness


Har zakhm dil ka tujhe dil se duaa de - 2 
My heart's every wound sincerely prays for you

Khushiya tujhe, gham saare mujhko khuda de 
May the lord give you all the world's happiness and me all the pain

Tujhko bhula na paaya, meri bebasi hai 
I could not forget you, that is my weakness

Tu meri zindagi hai, tu meri har khushi hai 
You are my life, you are my every happiness


FEMALE 
Oh, oh, aah aah aah aah, oh oh oh 
Tu meri zindagi hai, tu meri har khushi hai 
You are my life, you are my every happiness

Tu hi pyaar, tu hi chaahat, tu hi aashiqui hai 
You are love itself, you are passion, you are romance itself

Tu meri zindagi hai, tu meri har khushi hai 
You are my life, you are my every happiness

----------


## oriental

She was committed by the hostel to be engaged to someone but the singer comes to rescue her in 'Main (I) duniya (world) bhula (forget) dunga (will)'

Main duniya bhula dunga
(male)
Main duniya bhula dunga
"I will forget the world

Teri chaahat mein
for the sake of your love."

Main duniya bhula dunga
"I will forget the world”

Teri chaahat mein
for the sake of your love."

Ho dushman zamaana
Even if the world becomes your enemy."

Mujhe na bhulana
"Don't forget me”

Main khud ko mita dunga
"I will even eliminate

Teri chaahat mein
myself for the sake of your love."

(female)
Main duniya bhula doongi
"I will forget the world

Teri chaahat mein
for the sake of your love."

Main duniya bhula doongi
"I will forget the world

Teri chaahat mein
for the sake of your love."

Tera sath chhoota
"I get separated from you,

Yeh waada jo toota
If I break my promise.."

Main khud ko mita doongi
"I will even eliminate

Teri chaahat mein
myself for the sake of your love."

(male)
Main duniya bhula doonga
"I will forget the world

Teri chaahat mein
for the sake of your love."

(female)
Meri saansein teri kushaboo
"My breath smells
of your fragrance."

Mere dil mein teri dhadkan
"My heart beats for you."

Meri mehafil teri baatein
"Your talks are my world."

Meri aankhein tere darapan
"My eyes hold your image."

Bin tere kuchh bhi nahin main
"I am nothing without you."

Bin tere kuchh bhi nahin main
"I am nothing without you."

Main har gham uthaa loongi
"I will accept every sorrow

Teri chaahat mein
for the sake of your love."


Tera sath chhoota
"I get separated from you,

Yeh waada jo toota
If I break my promise.."

Main khud ko mita doongi
"I will even eliminate myself,

Teri chaahat mein
for the sake of your love."


(male)
Main duniya bhula dunga
"I will forget the world,

Teri chaahat mein
for the sake of your love."

Seene se lag ja tu
"Come into my arms, I

Main hoon tera deewaana
am crazy about you."

Mujhe tujhse milne se
my meeting with you."

Rokega kya zamaana
"The world cannot stop

Chodunga na saath tera
"I will never leave you."

Chodunga na saath tera
"I will never leave you."

Main sab kuchh luta dunga
"I will give up everything

Teri chaahat mein
for the sake of your love."

Ho dushman zamaana
"Even if the world becomes your enemy.
Mujhe na bhulana 
“Don't forget me”

Main khud ko mita dunga
I will even eliminate myself

Teri chaahat mein
for the sake of your love."

(female)
Main duniya bhula doongi
"I will forget the world

Teri chaahat mein
for the sake of your love."

Tera sath chhoota
"I get separated from you,

Yeh waada jo toota
if I break my promise.

Main khud ko mita doongi
I will even eliminate myself

Teri chaahat mein
for the sake of your love."

(male)
Main duniya bhula doonga
"I will forget the world

Teri chaahat mein
for the sake of your love."

(female)
Teri chaahat mein
"For the sake of your love.

(male)
Haan teri chaahat mein.
Tes for the sake of your love."


Ballu
Rahul, police.
Anu, run.
No, he has done nothing,
forgive him.

Warden
Come with me, hurry.

Ballu
Listen to me, he has done nothing




Read more: http://www.lyricsoff.com/songs/main-...#ixzz3qN4bI1gj

----------


## oriental

They escape from the hostel in 'Jaane jigar jaaneman'

(male)
Jaanam jaan-e-jaa
"Oh, my love."

(female)
Jaanam jaan-e-jahaan
"Oh, my beloved."

Jaane jigar jaan-e-man mujhko hai teri kasam
"Oh, my dearest, I swear upon you."

Tu jo mujhe na mila marr jaaungi main sanam
"_I'll_ die if I don't meet you."

(male)
Jaane jigar jaan-e-man mujhko hai teri kasam
"Oh, my dearest, I swear upon you."

Tu jo mujhe na mili marr jaaunga main sanam
"_I'll_ die if I don't meet you."

(female)
Ho rokega humko ab kya zamana
"Not even the
world can stop us now."

Marr ke hamein hai vaada nibhana
"We just have to fulfill
our promises of love."

Jaane jigar jaan-e-man mujhko hai teri kasam
"Oh, my dearest, I swear upon you.


Tu jo mujhe na mila marr jaaunga main sanam
I'll die if I don't meet you."

(male)
Main phoolon se kaliyon se taaron se
Teri maang bhar dunga
"_I'll_ adorn you with fragrant
flowers and dazzling stars."

Main phoolon se kaliyon se taaron se
Teri maang bhar dunga
"_I'll_ adorn you with fragrant
flowers and dazzling stars."


Main saanson ki mehki bahaaron ko
Tere naam kar dunga
"I surrender my life to you."

(female)
Main pyar tujhse karti huun
"I'm in love with you."

Din raat aahen bharti huun
"I'm restless these days."

Aahen bharti huun 
"I'm restless”

aahen bharti huun
"I'm restless”

(male)
Jaane jigar jaan-e-man mujhko hai teri kasam
"Oh, my dearest, I swear upon you.

Tu jo mujhe na mili marr jaaunga main sanam
I'll die if I don't meet you."

(female)
Jaane jigar jaan-e-man mujhko hai teri kasam
"Oh, my dearest, I swear upon you.


Tu jo mujhe na mila marr jaaunga main sanam
I'll die if I don't meet you."

Bin tere gujarte hai kaise mere din raat na puchho
"How to be without you day and don’t ask."

Bin tere gujarte hai kaise mere din raat na puchho
"How to be without you day and don’t ask."

Jo dil mein chhupi hai mere hamnasheen woh baat na puchho
"What's going on in my heart, don't ask me."

(male)
Do dil jab dhadakte hain aaise hi tadapte hain
"When people are in love.."

Tadapte hain
“Become restless."

tadapte hain
"Become restless."

(female)
Jaane jigar jaan-e-man mujhko hai teri kasam
"Oh, my dearest, I swear upon you.

Tu jo mujhe na mila marr jaaunga main sanam
I'll die if I don't meet you."

(male)
Ho rokega humko ab kya zamana
"Not even the world can stop us now.

Marr ke hamein hai vaada nibhana
We just have to fulfill
our promises of love."

(female)
Jaane jigar jaan-e-man mujhko hai teri kasam
"Oh, my dearest, I swear upon you.

Tu jo mujhe na mila marr jaaungi main sanam
I'll die if I don't meet you."



(male)
Jaanam jaan-e-jaa
"Oh my love."

(female)
Jaanam jaan-e-jahaan
"Oh, my beloved."

Jaanam jaan-e-jaa
"Oh my love."

Jaanam jaan-e-jahaan
"Oh, my beloved."

----------


## oriental

After escaping from the hostel, the police take her back after the warden calls them. She is now given to her drunk uncle as her legal guardian. Rahul, the singer, manages to find her and pay off her uncle. She insists on not being a burden to anyone and so goes to train for a job as a secretary.

Nazar (eyes) ke same: In front of me

(male)
Nazar Ke Saamne Jigar Ke Paas
"Before my eyes,
close to my heart.."

Nazar Ke Saamne Jigar Ke Paas
"Before my eyes,
close to my heart.."

Koi Rehta Hai Vo Ho Tum
"..the one who resides, is you."

(female)
Nazar Ke Saamne Jigar Ke Paas
"Before my eyes,
close to my heart.."

Nazar Ke Saamne Jigar Ke Paas
"Before my eyes,
close to my heart.."

Koi Rehta Hai Vo Ho Tum
"..the one who resides, is you."

(male)
Nazar Ke Saamne Jigar Ke Paas
"Before my eyes,
close to my heart.."

Betaabi Kya Hoti Hai Poochho Mere Dil Se
"Ask my heart what desperation is."

Betaabi Kya Hoti Hai Poochho Mere Dil Se
"Ask my heart what desperation is."

Tanha Tanha Lauta Hoon Main To Bhari Mehfil Se
"I've come back
lonely even from a crowd."


Mar Na Jaoon Kahin 
"I may die.."

Mar Na Jaoon Kahin Hoke Tumse Juda
"I may die, if I get
separated from you."

Nazar Ke Saamne Jigar Ke Paas
"Before my eyes close to my heart.." .."

Nazar Ke Saamne Jigar Ke Paas
"Before my eyes close to my heart.." .."

Koi Rehta Hai Vo Ho Tum
"..the one who resides, is you."

Nazar Ke Saamne Jigar Ke Paas 
"Before my eyes,
close to my heart.."

(female)
Tanhai Jeene Na De Bechaini Tadpaaye
"This loneliness is killing,
this restlessness tormenting."

Tanhai Jeene Na De Bechaini Tadpaaye
"This loneliness is killing,
this restlessness tormenting."

Tumko Main Na Dekhoon To Dil Mera Ghabraye
" if I don't see you my heart begins to fear."

Ab Mujhe Chhorke 
"If you leave me."

Ab Mujhe Chhorke Door Jaana Nahin
" If you leave me don’t go far."

Nazar Ke Saamne Jigar Ke Paas
"Before my eyes close to my heart"

Nazar Ke Saamne Jigar Ke Paas
"Before my eyes close to my heart"

Koi Rehta Hai Vo Ho Tum
"..the one who resides, is you."

(male)
Nazar Ke Saamne Jigar Ke Paas
"Before my eyes,
close to my heart.."

Nazar Ke Saamne Jigar Ke Paas
"Before my eyes,
close to my heart.."

(both)
Koi Rehta Hai Vo Ho Tum
"..the one who resides, is you."

----------


## oriental

Mera dil tere liye My heart for your sake

They sing after she wins the model competition


(female)
Mera Dil Tere Liye Dhadakta Hai
"My heart is beating for you."

Dhadakta Hai
"is beating."

(male)
Dekhun Jo Tujhe To Yeh Dil Behakta Hai, 
"When I see you, my
heart loses control."

Behakta Hai
"loses control."

Zara Paas Aa Tere Lab Choom Loon
"Come close to me,
let me klss your lips."

(female)
Main Kya Chahti Hoon Main Kaise Kahoon
"What I want to how do I say it?"

(male)
Zara Paas Aa Tere Lab Choom Loon
"Come close to me,
let me klss your lips."

(female)
Main Kya Chahti Hoon Main Kaise Kahoon
"What I want to how do I say it?"

Sameto Na Baahon Mein Ye Gora Badan
"Don't hold in your arms this fair
body."

(male)
Bujhegi Bhala Kaise Dil Ki Agan
"How to douse fire in the heart?"

Koi Shola Seene Mein Bhadakta Hai, 
"A fire is smouldering in my chest."

Bhadakta Hain
"is smouldering."

(female)
Naya Dard Hai Yeh To Nayi Pyaas Hai
"This is a new craving,
a new thirst."

(male)
Jawani Ka Pehla Ehsaas Hai
"it's the youth’s first experience”

female)
Naya Dard Hai Yeh To Nayi Pyaas Hai
"This is a new craving,a new thirst."

(male)
Jawani Ka Pehla Ehsaas Hai
"it's the youth’s first experience”

(female)
Mohabbat Ka Dil Pe Nasha Chha Gaya
"The heart has become
obsessed about love."

(male)
Kuchh Bhi Ho Janam Maza Aa Gaya
"Whatever, but I enjoyed it.."

(female)
Ke Ab Dil Sambhale Na Sambhalta Hai, 
"When the heart controling and not controling."

Sambhalta Hai
"is controling."

(both)
Mera Dil Tere Liye Dhadakta Hai, 
"My heart is beating for you."

Dhadakta Hai
"is beating."

----------


## oriental

She becomes a successful model and her contract prevents her from marriage for two years. He gets mad and pursues his singing career in the bar. In the bar is a music agent who gives him a a contract to produce an album.


ab tere bin ji lenge ham 
now i will live without you

zahar zindagi kaa pi lenge ham 
i will drink the poison of life

kyaa huaa jo ek dil tuut gayaa 
so what if one heart broke

kyaa huaa jo ek dil tuut gayaa 
so what if one heart broke

ab tere bin ji lenge ham 
now i will live without you

zahar zindagi kaa pi lenge ham 
i will drink the poison of life


Wow. You are wonderful.
Today, your voice has that depth,
your heart has that pain..
...which I was looking for.
You finally got
acquainted with love and pain..
...life's best notes.
Want to know who I am?
I am Bashir Khan.
I represent Super
Cassette industries..
...and bring them new talent.
Come with me, I'll take you
to the heights you deserve.
Come


teri aashiqi bhi ye kyaa rang lai 
your love showed what color

vafaa maine kii tuune kii bevafaai 
i fulfilled trust, you betrayed me

meri bhuul thii main ye kyaa chahataa thaa 
this was my mistake, what did i desire

kisii bevafaa se vafaa chahataa thaa 
i wanted trust from a cheater

tu jane kyaa beqaraarii 
what would you know of restlessness

bedard, bemuravvat 
painless, heartless

jaa sangadil hasinaa 
go stone hearted beauty

dekhii teri muhabbat 
i have seen your love

ab maine jaanaa tujhako beraham 
now i have come to know you, o girl without mercy

ab tere bin ji lenge ham 
now i will live without you

zahar zindagi kaa pi lenge ham 
i will drink the poison of life

Hi, Rahul. How are you?
I haven't heard your voice
very long. Say something.
What do I say?
- Anything.
Why? ls someone hearing my voice?
What? No, there is
no one. I am alone.
Look, Pallo, I know you for years.
You don't need to pretend.
Neither do I want anyone to hear
my voice, nor hear anyone's voice.
Bye.


sanam tod detaa muhabbat ke vaade 
my love, i would have broken the promises of love

agar jaan jaataa main tere iraade 
if i had known your intentions

kise mainne chaaha, kahaan dil lagaayaa 
whom did i desire, where did i connect my heart

main naadaan thaa kuchh samajh hii na paayaa 
i was innocent, could not understand any thing

mere aansuon ke motii, aankhon se bahataa paanii 
the pearls of my tears, the water flowing from my eyes

mere tuute dil ke tukade, tere pyaar kii nishanii 
the broken pieces of my heart, symbols of your love

kaise main bhuluungaa tere sitam 
how will i forget your injustice/tyranny

ab tere bin ji lenge ham 
now i will live without you

zahar zindagi kaa pi lenge ham 
i will drink the poison of life

kyaa huaa jo ek dil tuut gayaa 
so what if one heart broke

ab tere bin ji lenge ham 
now i will live without you

zahar zindagi kaa pi lenge ham 
i will drink the poison of life

ji lenge ham 
i will live

----------


## oriental

Siegfried and Roy by tiger attack

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Siegfried_%26_Roy

----------


## oriental

'Tu meri zindagi hai' seems to be originally an old Pakistani ghazal sung by Tassawar Khanam

----------


## oriental

Dil ka alam is on the Aashiqui alum but not in the movie.


 

 




ProfilesSong TranslationsLatest SongsSingersMusic DirectorsLyricists


 Hindi Lyrics > Translations > Aashiqui > Dil Ka Aalam
*Dil Ka Aalam Song Lyrics Translation* *Here is the translation of Dil Ka Aalam song from movie Aashiqui.* 

16


 4


 17

Share
 4


 1


 
 ho ho ho... 
dil ka aalam main kya bataaun tujhe - 2 
what's the world/state of my heart, how should i tell you

ek chehre ne bahut - 2 pyar se dekha mujhe 
one face has looked at me with too much love

dil ka aalam main kya bataaun tujhe - 2 
ek chehre ne bahut - 2 pyar se dekha mujhe 
dil ka aalam main kya bataaun tujhe 

woh mere saamne baithi hai magar 
she is sitting in front of me

usse kuchh baat na ho paayi hai 
but i didn't talk to her

main ishaara bhi agar karta huun 
even if i give a sign

ismein hum donon ki ruswaai hai - 2 
then it will give bad name to both of us

dil ka aalam main kya bataaun tujhe - 2 

woh toh hothon se kuchh bhi kehti nahi 
she is not speaking anything with her lips

uske aankhon mein ek kahani hai 
but there is a story/tale in her eyes

uss kahani mein naam hai mera 
and in that story, my name is there

mujh pe kudrat ki meharbaani hai - 2 
this is the kindness of almighty on me

dil ka aalam main kya bataaun tujhe - 2 
ek chehre ne bahut - 2 pyar se dekha mujhe 
dil ka aalam main kya bataaun tujhe

----------


## oriental

Tu meri zindagi hai sung by Tassawar Khanum after the Bollywood version

She is middle aged, born in 1950

----------


## oriental

As she is now with her version of 'tu meri zindagi hai'

----------


## oriental

Humaira Channa sings it 'tu meri zindagi hai very well with her soprano voice

----------


## oriental

Can watch Aashiqui 1990 here:







Plot summary

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aashiqui

Anu Aggarwal who plays Anu

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anu_Aggarwal

Rahul Roy who plays Rahul

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rahul_Roy

He has gained weight

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0149573/plotsummary

Tom Alter, grandson of American Presbyterian missionaries who came to India. Tom is now an Indian citizen having renounced his American citizenship. He is absolutely conversant in Hindi and has lots of work in Bollywood playing foreigners especially British.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tom_Alter

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0022758/bio

----------


## oriental

Gulshan Kumar is killed as seen in this cc camera near the temple where he regularly visits. He was a businessman who made many enemies. Also the Indian mafia finance a lot of Bollywood movies. Having built the No. 1 video business, T Series, in India he got requests for 'protecton money' which he ignored.

----------


## oriental

I was surprised to find that soccer started in China according to FIFA.

----------


## oriental

Cuju was the origin of soccer:

----------


## oriental

History of football

----------


## oriental

Iranian humanoid robot, Surena III, University of Tehran

----------


## oriental

I don't know much about Adele except this video is funny

Adele at the BBC

----------


## oriental

Jackie Evancho is 15 years old and turning into a beautiful young lady

Jackie Evancho Music of the Night Philly 2015

----------


## oriental

Jackie Evancho 4 songs Festival of Families Philadelphia Sept. 26, 2015

----------


## oriental

Jackie Evancho David Foster & Friends 'Finale' Asian Tour 2015

----------


## oriental

Jackie Evancho All the Stars

----------


## oriental

Jackie at Palazzo Vecchio 2015 Celebrity Fight Night Italy

----------


## oriental

Jackie The Prayer David Foster, piano New York City 2015

----------


## oriental

Voice Types I

----------


## oriental

Voice Types II

----------


## oriental

Lucy Kay sings Nessun Dorma on Britain's Got Talent

----------


## oriental

Martin Hurkens Nessun Dorma

----------


## oriental

Martin Hurkens Nickname 'Paparotti' Con Te Partiro

----------


## oriental

Opa Piet (80) zingt Frank Sinatra " Fly me to the moon'

He does fly

----------


## oriental

Homeless Korean boy abandoned in an orphanage at age 3, sings in a talent show:

Korea's Got Talent

----------


## oriental

The Korean boy 10 years later is doing well according to CNN

----------


## oriental

The Games of Thrones theme song was sung by Jackie Evancho

----------


## oriental

Filipina sings Movie song ( opera style) - The Godfather Theme song by Nino Rota who slowed down a Sicilian folk song. She is half German

David Foster finally hits Golden Buzzer

----------


## oriental

The Godfather Theme song

----------


## oriental

83-year-old dances to street performer in Brussels

https://ca.screen.yahoo.com/crazy-da...105836744.html

----------


## oriental

A precocious 6-year-old Ukrainian girl recites poetry in Ukraine's Got Talent (Stephen Harper look-a-like is a Judge)

She is a little darling.

----------


## oriental

9-year old stuns judges Diana Kalashovs on Czech Slovak Got Talent

----------


## oriental

Godfather Sicilian folk song from movie

----------


## Angela

> Godfather Sicilian folk song from movie


Beautiful song about passionate love, the kind you don't forget or get over...

If you haven't seen it, this version has a translation of the lyrics into English on screen.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mwMO...c&spfreload=10

----------


## oriental

Thanks. I always liked having the lyrics so I could at least understand whatever the singer is singing about especially songs that have very nice tunes.

Gerphil Flores in the semi finals Asia's Got Talent

----------


## oriental

Gerphil Flores in Final with 'The impossible dream"

----------


## oriental

Gerphil sang the ballad that sounds similar to Nino Rota's 'Time for us' from Romeo and Juliet

----------


## oriental

Time for us by singers

----------


## oriental

Finally traced the ballad by Gerphil

Love Story - Where do I begin

----------


## oriental

Putri Ayu Silaen - I dreamed a dream

----------


## oriental

Aida Nikolaychuck audition with english subtitles

----------


## oriental

Aida sings the same song for which she was interrupted based on suspicion that she was too perfect and could be cheating.

----------


## oriental

10 must have kitchen gadgets

----------


## Angela

> 10 must have kitchen gadgets


Oriental, I'm sorry to say it, but I wouldn't buy any of them. I have two drawers full of gadgets, and basically I just use the following two items. I don't even use my Cuisinart Food Processor. Old school doesn't begin to describe me.





OK, my break is over.

----------


## oriental

For a skilled cook all the gadgets are not required. I am not as skilled. I do see your point.

----------


## oriental

Michael Crawford and Barbara sing 'All I ask of you' That Barbara has a beautiful voice

----------


## oriental

The lyrics for 'All I ask of you'

----------


## oriental

The 3 tenors sing 'All I ask of you'

Luciano Pavarotti, Placido Domingo and Jose Carreras

----------


## oriental

Steve Barton and Sarah Brightman (the original singers of the musical) sing 'All I ask of you'

----------


## Angela

My Favorite Version:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zy1lWiHHHFY



He wouldn't have been my choice though. :)

----------


## Angela

My favorite song from this musical:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TJHMMrVgd-I



His voice doesn't compare with Michael Crawford's in my opinion but he's good looking enough and a good enough actor that he's got the seduction down. :)

----------


## oriental

I read Emmy Rossum was 16 in the movie version. I saw the one of the non-musical version with Herbert Lom in it. I don't know if he was phantom it was so long ago when I was a kid. Herbert Lom always played the villain if I remembered. Somehow I am spoiled by Broadway and prefer to hear musicals sung Broadway. Some opera singers ruin musical songs when they go too operatic. Too much vibrato and too many highs in songs don't quite make me enjoy them.

There are quite a few versions of musicals by opera singers. I guess new operas are not being created so musicals which are opera like is a good way to occupy oneself.

Jose Carreras with Sumi Jo sings this very well.

----------


## oriental

This was surprising performance by Nicole Scherzinger (sounds German) Phantom of the opera. She is a pop singer. Her last name indicates German but I think she is mixed - who knows what.

----------


## oriental

Nicole and the 4 phantoms rehearsal for the show

----------


## oriental

Nicole Scherzinger 'Don't cry for me, Argentina'

----------


## oriental

Phantom of the Opera - 1988 Tony Awards

----------


## oriental

Michael Crawford in concert 'All I ask of you'

----------


## oriental

China's popstar sings 'Don't cry for me, Argentina'

Voice is good but not Broadway quality

----------


## oriental

Sarah Brightman 'Don't cry for me, Argentina'

----------


## oriental

Nicole Scherzinger Memory
Her step dad is German American. Her sperm donor father is Filipino who separated from her mother who is half Hawaiian and half either Russian or Ukrainian ( from Vladivostok, Russia)

----------


## oriental

Grizabella Nicole in Cats

----------


## oriental

Phantom confronts Christine - 'Love never dies' Phantom of the Opera

Ramin Karimloo and Sierra Boggess

----------


## oriental

Beneath a moonless night Love never dies

----------


## oriental

Once upon another time - Love never dies

----------


## oriental

Joyless Street

Greta Garbo

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0015842/

Plot summary

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0015842/...?ref_=tt_ov_pl




https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joyless_Street

----------


## oriental

Nicole Scherzinger - Lo Ti Penso Amore

----------


## oriental

I decided to check on Nicole Scherzinger

She danced with Derek Hough in Dancing with the Stars

----------


## oriental

She was lead singer of Pussycat Dolls here singing 'I will survive'

----------


## oriental

She also sang Jai Ho from the movie 'Slumdog Millionaire' in Mumbai city of my birth.

----------


## oriental

Nicole is not an Amateur

----------


## oriental

All I ask of you cliff Richard and Sarah Brightman

Amazing how youthful Sir Cliff Richard looks. He must be over 50 years old in this video. He was a teenage heartthrob in the 50s. He is from India. Some says he is Anglo-Indian. There were all of Brits in India who were really pink even though born in India. Julie Christie was born in Assam, India.

----------


## oriental

Blue Moon by Cliff Richard 1958

----------


## oriental

Blue Moon

----------


## oriental

All I ask of you Cliff with Sarah

----------


## oriental

Sierra Boggess and Ramin Karimloo Phantom of the Opera

----------


## oriental

Sierra Boggess with 4 phantoms like Nicole

----------


## oriental

Sierra Boggess and Hadley Fraser All I Ask of You 25th Anniversary of POTO

----------


## oriental

Karimloo and Boggess at the Brits Awards

----------


## oriental

3 Tenors LA concert full

----------


## oriental

Ramin Karimloo and Hadley Fraser in Les Miz. They look totally different and I think that young guy singing is Nick Jonas

----------


## oriental

West Side Story from the BBC Oroms 2012

Sierra Bogess and Julian Ovenden singing Tonight

----------


## oriental

Ratatouille, a rat show really funny

----------


## oriental

A clearer version

----------


## oriental

Where we lived in calcutta

There was a maidan (parkette) - Nalanda Park - in front of our home, a ground floor apartment.

----------


## oriental

Jackie Evancho singing Memories

----------


## oriental

Amira Willighagen in superkids:

----------


## oriental

Amira sing 'O Mio Bambino Caro' in the gondola ride in Venice.

----------


## oriental

Sierra Boggess 'Think of Me' Phantom of the Opera

----------


## oriental

Sierra Boggess 'Wishing you were somehow here again'

----------


## oriental

Les Miserables The Royal Variety Performance 2010

----------


## oriental

Jayalakshmi singing 'Sathyanayaka Mukthdaya'

The Indian phenomenal child singer has a natural vibrato. If she learned English she could easily pick up western musicals.

----------


## oriental

Ha,ha, Jayalakshmi fighting with her older brother

----------


## oriental

Sunidhi Chauhan at Indian Idol comedy act

----------


## oriental

As a contestant Meri (my 'female' Awaz (voice) Suno (hear or listen)

----------


## oriental

Baby Sunidhi Chauhan singing Mere Mehboob Na Ja

----------


## oriental

Baby Sunidhi Chauhan singing Morni

----------


## oriental

Meri Mehboob Qayamat Hogi Shreya Ghoshal

----------


## oriental

Same song by Kishore Kumar

----------


## oriental

The Phantom of the Opera was huge success as it is the longest running musical in history. Look at how many Christine Daaes from twelve or thirteen countries singing the cadenzas from 'Think of Me'. Wow I have heard cadenzas from opera singers. It is so opera like. I think from the Internet I gather that cadenza is a free style like in skating to show off the singer's vocal skills. Some of the Christines are opera singers. Here is an ear aching experience.

----------


## oriental

The Phantom of the Opera 'Christines vocals' comparison Part 1

Some were better in this than in "Think of Me' and vice versa. Sierra Boggess, I think, was overall best.

----------


## oriental

The Phantom of the Opera 'Christines vocals' comparison Part 2




I think these two songs were the most demanding and difficult to sing. Perfect for an opera singer.

----------


## oriental

Simon Bowman was the young guy in Miss Saigon




> *SIMON BOWMAN*
> 
> Simon Bowman was born in Cardiff and trained at Mountview Theatre School. He has most recently been playing the lead role of Jean Valjean in *Les Miserables* at the *Queens Theatre* in London’s West End.
> *Theatre credits* include: creating the role of Chris in _Miss Saigon_ in the original West End cast at the *Theatre Royal, Drury Lane*: Narrator in _Paddington Bear_ (UK tour): _Blondel_ (Old Vic and Aldwych), Eddie in _Mack & Mabel_ (Aldwych), Young Elvis in Alan Bleasdale’s award-winning _Are You Lonesome Tonight_? (Phoenix Theatre), Marius and Jean Valjean in Les Misérables (Palace & Queen’s Theatres), Vernon Gersh in _They’re Playing Our Song_ (Dublin), Kangaroo in _Just So_ (Watermill Theatre Newbury), _Poetry in Motion_ (Richmond Theatre), Raoul and The Phantom in *The Phantom of the Opera* (Her Majesty’s), Che in _Evita_ (Isle of Man) and Elvis in This Is Elvis (UK tour).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.musicaltheatrenews.com/ar...on-bowman.html


Miss Saigon Chris comparison. One of the Chris' was Ramin Karimloo.

----------


## oriental

Ramin Karimloo and Hadley Fraser 'Bring him home from 'Les Miserables'

----------


## oriental

On stage, Ramin Karimloo 'Bring him home'

----------


## oriental

Eponine (Lea Salonga) on my own

----------


## oriental

'One more day' from the movie

----------


## oriental

10th Anniversity from the musical with Colm Wilkinson 'One more day'

----------


## oriental

Jonathan Antoine 'Bring him home'

----------


## oriental

In America Got Talent a 13-year old Laura Bretan Romanian girl from Chicago, Illinois got the Golden Buzzer for singing Nessun Dorma. She has been singing in churches. A future opera star in the making following Angela Gheorghiu.




I have to worry for these opera videos are full of viruses. I had to take my old computer to a computer shop to remove them.

----------


## oriental

Here she sings Vissi d'arte:

----------


## oriental

and O Mio Babbino caro:

----------


## oriental

here when she was younger Nessun Dorma

----------


## oriental

The prayer in a church. It seems churches is where singers are born:

----------


## oriental

In Romania after America Got Talent Vissi d'arte

----------


## oriental

Wow amazing archer Britain's Got talent:

----------


## oriental

Blind-folded Rubic expert Britain's Got Talent

----------


## oriental

Laura Bretan Backstage with child star

----------


## oriental

Kumar Sanu in a concert in Amsterdam with a Dutch singer Karin Bloemen singing Bollywood songs Dil to Pagal Hai and Kuch Kuch Hota Hai. Amazing...

----------


## oriental

Here is the Bollywood song Dil (heart To Pagal (crazy, mad) Hai (is)

----------


## oriental

Bollywood song Kuch Kuch (something) Hota (happening) Hai (is)

----------


## oriental

Kumar Sanu with Karin Bloemen Tujhe (you) Dekha (seen) Hai (has) Sanam (love)

----------


## oriental

Bollywood song Tujhe Dekha Hai Sanam

----------


## oriental

Proper song titles:




It seems the first song was Larki (girl) Bari (big) Anjaani (unknown) Hai 




> *Anjaana Anjaani Meaning* Anjaana Anjaani, or Anjana Anjani is a Bollywood film by Siddharth Anand, a director previously with Yashraj Films. He has made Salaam Namaste, Tara RumPum and Bachna ae Haseeno while with YRF.
> 
> Anyway, coming to Anjaana Anjaani, the words mean unknown, for a male and a female respectively, so while Anjaana anjaani literally means 'Unknown Unknown,' you can actually translate it to 'Boy Unknown, Girl Unknown' in the context of the movie.


It has the same tune as Dil To Pagal Hai. The music director is the same. With one tune he created two songs in different movies. Very clever.

----------


## oriental

Here is the Bollywood song. Larki Bari Anjani Hai. This movie is a love triangle with two real life sisters Kajol Mukherjee and Rani Mukherjee (is the younger and pretty one but she dies) playing the love interests of Shah Rukh Khan in the movie. Shah Rukh Khan gets a second chance with Kajol.

----------


## oriental

Jayalakshmi and Rashi performing at the Ajivasan Fest

----------


## oriental

The little angel in America Got talent is turning into a beautiful young lady - Jackie Evancho singing Ave Maria

----------


## oriental



----------


## oriental

The full song of Satyam Shivam Sundaram starring Shashi Kapoor and Zeenat Aman




i just noticed a remarkable resemblance between Shashi Kapoor and Ryan Rochte

----------


## oriental

Shashi Kapoor:




> 


http://cineplot.com/shashi-kapoor-memories/




> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> FileFile historyFile usageGlobal file usageMetadata
> No higher resolution available.
> 
> Ryan_Lochte_at_2013_Zajac.jpg ‎(450 × 360 pixels, file size: 109 KB, MIME type: image/jpeg)




He looks so muscular and more like Sylvester Stallone

----------


## oriental

> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> FileFile historyFile usageGlobal file usageMetadata
> No higher resolution available.
> 
> Ryan_Lochte_at_2013_Zajac.jpg ‎(450 × 360 pixels, file size: 109 KB, MIME type: image/jpeg)


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ryan_Lochte

----------


## oriental

> *10 Reasons Why Ryan Lochte Is America's Sexiest Douchebag*
> 
> 
> Erin Gloria Ryan
> 8/02/12 3:30pmFiled to: Olympics
> 
> 1.4M
> 1K8
> 
> ...


http://jezebel.com/5931055/10-reasons-ryan-lochte-is-americas-sexiest-douchebag

----------


## oriental

Here is Ryan Lochte news after the Olymoics. He is sorry and there will not be any more shenanigans.



> Most Viewed
> *Ryan Lochte* has now lost all of his sponsorship deals.
> Speedo USA announced Monday that it is no longer backing the swimmer, a 12-time Olympic medalist. The decision came after Lochte apologized on NBC's _Today_ for his "immature behavior" in Rio two weekends ago. "Speedo USA will donate a $50,000 portion of Lochte's fee to Save The Children, a global charity partner of Speedo USA's parent company, for children in Brazil," the company told E! News in a statement, adding, "While we have enjoyed a winning relationship with Ryan for over a decade and he has been an important member of the Speedo team, we cannot condone behavior that is counter to the values this brand has long stood for."
> "We appreciate his many achievements," Speedo USA continued, "and hope he moves forward and learns from this experience." Lochte issued a statement of his own, telling E! News, "I respect Speedo's decision and am grateful for the opportunities that our partnership has afforded me over the years. I am proud of the accomplishments that we have achieved together."
> The swimmer's sponsorships were worth a reported $1 million annually, according to ESPN. Lochte needs those sponsorships in order to fund his training for the 2020 Games in Tokyo. Red flags were raised after Lochte's name and image were recently removed from Olympic endorser page on Ralph Lauren's website. In a statement to E! News, the fashion label said Monday, "Ralph Lauren continues to proudly sponsor the U.S. Olympic and Paralympic Team and the values that its athletes embody. Ralph Lauren's endorsement agreement with Ryan Lochte was specifically in support of the Rio 2016 Olympic Games and the company will not be renewing his contract."
>  
> *Read*
> 
> *Ryan Lochte Promises His Shenanigans Will Never Happen Again*
> ...

----------


## davef

Sadly, that stunt he pulled killed his career. He did it to himself but I feel bad, he could've went on to make millions. 

He looks like Stallone because he's half Cuban (his dad is Northern European). Since most Cubans are pretty much fully spanish, he's essentially half spanish.

----------


## oriental

He has a future in Entertainment. He is too old for athletics. Olympics is a teen and twenties Games. His sponsors made him a model really. He would have gone into entertainment even without the scandal. His looks would guarantee that.

----------


## oriental

> *The Shit Museum offers a sustainable view on the science and art of dung*
> 
>    John Anderson August 30, 2016 
> 14 pictures
>    Castelbosco in Northern Italy is home to The Shit Museum (Credit: Museo della Merda) View gallery (14 images) 
> 
> There's nothing like a good shit show to bring in the tourists. Opening for tours in October, the Shit Museum, or Museo della Merda, is a research and data-collection institute set in a medieval castle in Northern Italy that houses documents and information on excrement in culture, technology, science and history. Melding biomechanics with environmental art, visitors can expect to see a series of art, archaeological, historical and scientific installations dedicated to the theme of poo. 
> 
>              
> ...


http://newatlas.com/shit-museum-sust...default-widget

We all poo poo.

----------


## oriental

Daredevil:

https://ca.news.yahoo.com/video-unic...154418682.html

----------


## oriental

> *[Video] British Chef Ate The World’s Hottest Noodle Dubbed ‘Death Noodles’ And Went Deaf Afterwards*





> Sumadiwiria added that he went temporarily deaf for about two minutes, his mouth was burning for hours afterwards and he even threw up outside the street several times. “You don't really taste the noodles. It's just pure heat with a tiny hint of noodles. “My lips were burning and I couldn't feel anything. I've eaten wasabi and plenty of other hot food, and I'd take that any day over those noodles,” he explained. 
> 
> [LEPic: mirror.co.uk
> 
> 
>  [LEPic: mirror.co.uk
>  Upon the first taste, Sumadiwiria started sweating, became dizzy and took his shirt off. Aside from chugging down half-a-dozen glasses of water, milk shake, he ate a cold banana and had to soak his head in the water to cool off. Watch the video below to see for yourself just how ‘fatal’ the death noodles can be.


http://malaysiandigest.com/frontpage...fterwards.html

----------


## oriental

> *Vancouver is Canada’s first ‘city of millionaires’: analysis*


What a joke. All those crappy homes in Vancouver are worth $ 1,000,000 and up. Most don't have high-paying jobs. Millionaires in real estate only.

https://ca.finance.yahoo.com/blogs/i...155423514.html

----------


## oriental

The HOT Chili girls...




This videos is one example of a post where blond and blue-eyed people were less sensitive to pain as the blonde in the video reacted to the hot chili like the British chef or more like a guy than the dark haired girl.

----------


## oriental

Here is the youtube video of the British chef eating the "death noodles":

----------


## davef

I usually suffocate when trying a simple hot pepper...I feel my throat close! It's like some sort of anaphylaxis reaction. If I were to attempt these noodles, I would certainly die, or at the very least come close to death!

----------


## oriental

Here is another case of fatties entering singing contests and sniggered at. The judges were just as disrespectful as the judges in Britain's Got talent when Jonathan Antoine approached the stage. This Indian girl actually can sing opera. She sings an Indian in the operatic style.

'Sa re ga ma pa' is the equivalent of 'do re me fa so'. thie show is called Saregamapa Singing Superstar: Mugdha Hasabnis is the singer.

----------


## oriental

> I usually suffocate when trying a simple hot pepper...I feel my throat close! It's like some sort of anaphylaxis reaction. If I were to attempt these noodles, I would certainly die, or at the very least come close to death!


Ha, ha, I can handle only the mild stuff.

----------


## oriental

Angelina Jolie filed for divorce from Brad Pitt. They are two very strong-willed persons. Kinda sad.




> *Angelina Jolie files for divorce from Brad Pitt*
> 
> 
> Now Playing
> 
> *Brangelina is no more...and the internet goes crazy*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.cnn.com/2016/09/20/entert...rce/index.html

----------


## oriental

Jonathan singing Granada:

----------


## oriental

Placido Domingo and Jonathan Antoine in iTunes Festival:

----------


## oriental

Jonathan Antoine - The Three Tenors montage

----------


## oriental

Ukrainian girls become anime cartoon characters through surgery:

----------


## oriental

Japan Weekend cosplay video:




Those girls should have done dress ups instead of surgery. This dress up or costume play is the latest craze it seems.

----------


## oriental

Japan weekend 2016

----------


## oriental

7 most famous beatiful cosplayers:

----------


## oriental

Best anime cosplay:

----------


## oriental

Top 6 cosplay describe themselves in 3 words:

----------


## oriental

10 sexiest female cosplays in comiccon:

----------


## oriental

The most famous cosplays 2017-2017:

----------


## oriental

Hollywood actors with the best muscular bodies:

----------


## oriental

Top 10 Bollywood actors with best bodies:

----------


## Angela

American girls better not attempt this stuff or they'll be at least ostracized for "cultural appropriation". :)

You can't even get dressed up as an iconic member of another ethnicity for Halloween without the PC police coming after you. This is what started all the furor about "safe spaces", and "trigger warnings". Well, I don't think I ever tried to "appropriate" anyone else's cultural identiy on Halloween, unless vampires are going to protest too! :)

Not to say I approve of this. Is this the result of so many women fighting for gender equality in voting, the workplace, reproductive rights? It was all so idiotic teenagers can choose to dress up as pedophile bait? How pathetic.

----------


## oriental

> American girls better not attempt this stuff or they'll be at least ostracized for "cultural appropriation". :)


I am not sure about 'cultural appropriation' as these costume plays are creatures of comic books and cartoons. Of course it is the artist who creates these images. Most of them are science fiction or fantasy images of muscle-bound men and women of incredible curves. It is the culture of geeks i.e. those who grew up on comics.

I think it is the religious aspects that creates the most problem. The 'bindi' worn on the forehead is a religious symbol to a Hindu Indian as much as a 'yarmulke' to a religious Jew. The native Indian headdress could also represent a religious head wear. Yoga is actually of religious origin. I maybe wrong but Chinese and Japanese do not care if a western girl wear cheongsam or the geisha kimono unless it worn to ridicule that culture and show it in bad light as is often the case with Halloween. Costumes worn in Halloween or Samhain represent unpleasant spirits.

The ones I grew up on were cowboys, eg Lone Ranger. There was Superman. Batman, Wonder Woman, Supergirl and Bat Woman. In the 80s X-Men appeared now a whole batch of them have that I am not familiar with. Supergirl grew up to be Power Girl in a white uniform if I can call it that more like circus trapeze costume. I think the girls like that and dress up as Power Girl. I am surprised as I dig deeper I find it is all over the world.

----------


## oriental

Cosplay Convention Anime and Manga 2016:

----------


## oriental

Dutch Comic Con 2016:

----------


## oriental

Stuttgart Comic Con 2016:

----------


## oriental

London Comic Con 2013:

----------


## davef

Man, I have a close friend who I went to school with and he attends any con he's able to make. I always see on my facebook feed x is attending "this" con (x is a placeholder for his name for privacy). Hmmm...I just realized that the least "geekiest" friend of mine is way into Marvel.

----------


## oriental

San Diego Comic Con 2016 all the movie character Star Wars and others:

----------


## oriental

There is a monetary aspect to it. The movie industry and comic publishers like DC Comics and Marvel in the old days had to hire the actors or models and made their costumes. Many of the cosplayers are models and costume designers and some make their living making costumes for others and the most popular ones have a following in Facebook and Twitter so they make money that way and they become spokesperson for the movies or videos and games.

----------


## oriental

San Diego is so close to Hollywood that I think they have the best and most attractive models i.e. aspiring actors and actresses.

San Diego 2014:

----------


## oriental

Best Comic-Con 2014

There sexy girls in there so they could attract a lot of people. The girl with the big boobs is married.

----------


## oriental

Power Girl cosplayer:




I think a lot of the models had breast implants.

----------


## oriental

The origin of power girl:

----------


## oriental

Jonathan Antoine : Puccini 'E lucevan le stelle'

----------


## oriental

Interview with Power Girl and Princess Leia: A little girl grabs the legs of Power Girl and says 'Mommy'. 'Vegas PG', is the 'nom de plume' or 'screen name', of cosplayer costumed as Power Girl. She must look like the little girl's mother.  :Laughing:  It is so cute.

----------


## oriental

9-year-old Celine Tam stuns judges in America's Got talent:

----------


## oriental

Celine Tam sings "I will always love you"

----------


## oriental

"For the first time in forever" (Frozen) 6-year-old


Celine Tam

----------


## oriental

Celine Tam in China

----------


## oriental

4-year-old Celine Tam wins 'ESF Got Talent' with my heart will go on

----------


## oriental

Celine Dion in Twitter mentions Celine Tam America's Got Talent:

https://twitter.com/celinedion/statu...91492436602880

----------


## oriental

America's Got Talent mention Celine Dion's comment about Celine Tam:

https://twitter.com/AGT/status/877330252531355648

----------


## oriental

The Intro and comments missing in America's Got Talent show:

----------


## oriental

The audtiton with the comments:

----------


## oriental

My Heart Will Go On Celine Tam in 2012

----------


## oriental

Funny home videos of Celine Tam acting motherly and singing operatic in Chinese:

----------


## oriental

Taxi driver, former opera singer, sings Nessun Dorma:

----------


## oriental

Math magician: Tom London

----------


## oriental

Trick revealed:

----------


## oriental

Double magic:

----------


## oriental

Celine Tam: The P

ower of Love

----------


## oriental

Power of Love: Celine Tam at different ages

----------


## oriental

Karen Carpenter song:

Top of the world. I love Karen. Unbelievable that she died from anorexia bulimia.

----------


## oriental

Diva Dance song by Jane Zhang:




She is a pop singer but she pulls it off. She must have had classical training. She can sing opera just like Nicole Scherzinger, who also had classical training. This aria at the end is computer generated. The notes were separately sung and then assembled by computer. It was deliberately written so it could not be sung by a human. Too wide a range and too fast to be sung. I think Jane pulls it off as her vocal range must be very wide. It is the mad scene of Il Dolce Suono sung by soprano Inva Mula.

I am bad but I think she is naked under that dress.

----------


## oriental

Here is a massacre of a different sort:

Florence Jenkins does Mozart "Queen of the Night" . More like amateur night.

----------


## oriental

Sumi Jo "Queen of the Night" similar to the Fifth Element:

----------


## oriental

Evgenia Laguna does Fifth Element

----------


## oriental

Karen Carpenter is back!

----------


## oriental

Richard Carpenter approves of Keiko's imitation of Karen:

----------


## oriental

Florence Foster Jenkins documentary - A World of Her Own.

----------


## oriental

Actual footage of Florence Foster Jenkins singing. Among students of music she was known as the bird lady. I wouldn't be surprised that Jean Stapleton who played Edith Bunker copied her voice. I think her records were successful. There was no TV yet and the elite had only opera, musicals and movies. Her records were played in parties to liven things up. The records served as amusement i.e. today's comedy.

----------


## oriental

Maria Callas : Lucia di Lammermoor Il Dolce Suono:

----------


## oriental

Diana Damrau Queen of the Night:

----------


## oriental

Sumi Jo Queen of the Night

I thought she was Japanese. She is Korean.

----------


## oriental

Maria Callas: Lucia mad scene

----------


## oriental

Another Maria Callas Lucia mad scene in Mexico City:

----------


## oriental

Jane Zhang "Don't cry for me Argentina"

----------


## oriental

Jane Zhang "I will always love you"

----------


## oriental

Shila Amzah "I will always love you"

----------


## oriental

Jane Zhang "Writing's on the wall" Spectre

----------


## oriental

Jane Zhang Live performance with Daniel Craig watchinng:

----------


## oriental

Jackie Evancho "Lovers" from House of Flying Daggers. This is a movie set in the Tang Dynasty when there many rebel groupd towards the end of the Dynasty.

----------


## oriental

Beauty Song from House of Flying Daggers

----------


## oriental

House of Flying Daggers Echo game and fight scene

----------


## oriental

Echo Dance

----------


## oriental

Drum Dance

----------


## oriental

Lover rivals fight

----------


## oriental

Mei (Zhang Ziyi) and Leo love scene

----------


## oriental

Mei and Jin Love scene

----------


## oriental

Beginning of Love

----------


## oriental

House of Daggers ending

----------


## oriental

Don't cry for me Argentina Karen Carpenter

----------


## oriental

Sumi Jo Ave Maria I like this version a lot.

----------


## oriental

House of Flying Daggers Beauty song dance The actor is Japanese (Takeshi Kaneshiro)

----------


## oriental

Kathleen Battle An opera Soprano sings the movie title song Lovers

----------


## oriental

Celine Tam "When a child is born"

----------


## oriental

'Let it go' from "Frozen" by Celine Tam and Shila Amzah

----------


## oriental

My destiny Celine Tam (7-years-old)

----------


## oriental

A family affair: Celine Tam with her mom and dad singing in Chinese. That is where her singing genes come from. Both parents are singers.

----------


## oriental

6-year-old Celine Tam - youngest Chinese 'rock star'? Video is pretty funny

----------


## oriental

Jackie Evancho in Beijing 'Set me free'

Wow is she grown up.

----------


## oriental

Jackie Evancho performs 'Troy' for equestrian show in the Olympics stadium in Beijing.

----------


## oriental

Plava Laguna by little girl Solomia Lukyanets (11-years-old)

----------


## oriental

Solomia Lukyanets at 14 same Diva Dance song:

----------


## oriental

Solomia Lukyanets at 12 with Diva Dance. Her aunt is Victoria Lukyanets, an opera soprano with the Vienna Opera.

----------


## oriental

Frozen Let it go Celine Tam at 6 six years old as Elsa.

----------


## oriental

Same song but a fuller version

----------


## oriental

Frozen For the first time in forever

----------


## oriental

Frozen Elsa and Anna memorable moments. I last time I saw Disney movies was in the fifties - Cinderrella, Dumbo, Snow White, etc.

----------


## oriental

Nicole Scherzinger with Andrea Bocelli:

----------


## oriental

Nicole and Andrea No Llores Por Mi Argentina

----------


## oriental

Nicole and Andrea Canto Della Terra

----------


## oriental

Celine Tam golden buzzer:

----------


## oriental

Power of love Jennifer Rush Classical version

----------


## oriental

Laura Brannigan How am I supposed to live without you

----------


## oriental

Michael Bolton

----------


## oriental

Valeria Lukyanova human Barbie Doll:

https://www.gq.com/story/valeria-lukyanova-human-barbie-doll






singing opera

<a data-cke-saved-href="https://www.gq.com/story/valeria-lukyanova-human-barbie-doll" href="https://www.gq.com/story/valeria-lukyanova-human-barbie-doll">

----------


## oriental

Valeria Lukyanova: https://www.thesun.co.uk/living/1651468/human-barbie-valeria-lukyanova-makeover-becomes-ripped-gym-bunny/

Abs-solutely stunning*The ‘human Barbie’ has had an extreme makeover – now she wants to be a ripped gym bunny instead*Valeria Lukyanova still has the blonde hair and slim waist, but she's packed on some serious abs too

By HANNAH FERRETT
22nd August 2016, 9:29 am
Updated: 22nd August 2016, 11:09 am




Click to share on Twitter (Opens in new window)Click to share on Facebook (Opens in new window)






2
Comments



SHE was once known for doing everything she could to look like a doll, but times have changed for the woman dubbed the Human Barbie.
These days Valeria Lukyanova, 30, is rocking a different kind of look, which is less about slimness and more about strength.
Instagram
4

Valeria as you're more used to seeing her She's still toned, but now Valeria is more about rippling abs and bulging biceps than a waspish waist.
The Ukrainian blonde famously spent five years crafting her body into a life-size version of the children's doll.
Breast implants and over-the-top make-up helped, and she made sure her legs stayed slim thanks to her regular workouts.
Instagram
4

You don't get those kind of back muscles easily She previously refuted claims she'd had a lot of plastic surgery, insisting her eye-popping look was all about hard work.
"I’ve only done my boobs and have always been skinny," she previously said.
"The only difference is that now I am more fit. That’s the only difference."



<a data-cke-saved-href="https://www.thesun.co.uk/living/1651468/human-barbie-valeria-lukyanova-makeover-becomes-ripped-gym-bunny/" href="https://www.thesun.co.uk/living/1651468/human-barbie-valeria-lukyanova-makeover-becomes-ripped-gym-bunny/">

----------


## oriental

New age song

----------


## oriental

Her biography

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Valeria_Lukyanova

<a data-cke-saved-href="https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Valeria_Lukyanova" href="https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Valeria_Lukyanova">

----------


## oriental

Jennifer Rush at South Africa Idols







She still has that amazing voice

----------


## oriental

Jennifer Rush 1984

----------


## oriental

Frozen: "Do you wanna build a snowman?"

----------


## oriental

Frozen: For the first time in forever (reprise)

----------


## oriental

Trump: Do you wanna build a wall?

----------


## oriental

Frozen: Anna dancing with the Duke Of Weselton

----------


## oriental

Celine tam "For the first time in forever" transformation.

----------


## oriental

Frozen Fever

----------


## oriental

Frozen Fever Pt 1

----------


## oriental

Frozen Fever Pt 2

----------


## oriental

Elsa fights the guards

----------


## oriental

Elsa runs away

----------


## oriental

Elsa's palace extended

----------


## oriental

Hans' betrayal

----------


## oriental

Diana Diaz: Speed drawing - amazing

----------


## oriental

Drawing Taylor Swift by Heather Rooney Incredible!

----------


## RodneyMoore

Incredible selection. I am inspired.

----------

